# Alriin bencht... Operation: Hardware Master League



## Alriin (12. April 2009)

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Da ich seit kurzem dem HWbot-Team angehöre und schon bald ein paar Punkte für euch benchen möchte, wollte ich mich auch mal vorstellen.
> Ich, Michael, bin ein 34jähriger Beamter (Feuerwehrmann) aus Österreich und beschäftige mich eigentlich erst seit 2000 mit Computern. Da mein erster PC (Intel Pentium III 700MHz, Ati Rage 128 Pro) eine ziemliche Krücke war und nur Probleme machte, bin ich seit Jahren ein Fan der Kombination AMD/Nvidia... auch wenn es derzeit für die AMD-Gemeinde doch recht schwer ist sich gegen Intel durchzusetzen.  So richtig los ging es allerdings erst im Jahre 2005 mit meinem ersten Eigenbau (AMD Athlon 64 4000+, Geforce 6800GT) und wenig später - dank ausführlicher Anleitung in der PC Games Hardware - mit einem übertakteten Zweitrechner (Opteron 144, Geforce 6600GT). Seit dem bin ich in meinem Bekanntenkreis als Hardware-Freak verschrien der so an die 20 bis 30 Aufträge pro Jahr erhält. Angefangen von kleinen Aufrüstaktionen bis hin zum Bau von Komplett-PCs. Wobei ich mittlerweile auch vier im Einsatz befindliche PCs und ein Gamer-Notebook mein Eigen nenne.
> Da sich mittlerweile eine doch beachtliche Auswahl an aktueller, aber auch hoffnungslos veralteter Hardware, in meinem Fundus befindet, habe ich mich entschlossen dem Aufruf von Oliver Pusse zu folgen und das PC Games Hardware-Team mit hoffentlich guten Ergebnissen zu unterstützen. Wobei ich beim durchforsten der HWbot-Datenbank feststellte, dass ich beim Einsatz meiner alten Sockel A bzw. AGP-Grafikkarten durchaus eine Chance habe auch ein paar gute Platzierungen zu machen. Mein eigentlicher Hauptrechner (Phenom II X4 940, GTX 260) ist hingegen chancenlos gegen die mit Trockeneis oder LN2 gekühlten Corei7-Systeme und wird geschont. Eine Beschädigung der Hardware oder der durchs übertakten drohende Garantieverlust spielen aber ebenso eine Rolle.


Die folgende Hardware steht mir für OC & Benchmarks zur Verfügung:

CPU
Duron 600, *650*, 700, 750, *800*, *900*, 950, *1000*, 1100, *1200*, *1300**, *1400***, 1600, *1800*
Athlon Thunderbird *800*, 850, 900, *1000*, 1300, *1333*, *1400*
Athlon XP *1500+*, *1600+*, *1700+*,* 1800+*, *1900+*, *2000+*, *2100+*, *2200+*, 2500+, *2600+*, *2700+*, *2800+*, 3000+, 3200+
Athlon XP-M 2600+, 2800+, 3000+
Sempron 2400+, 2800+, 3000+, 3400+
Athlon 64 *3000+*, *3200+ (V)*, *3200+ (W)*, 3500+, *3700+*, *3800+*, *4000+*
Athlon 64 *X2 3800+* _(Schwester)_
Opteron *144*, *146*, *165*, *170*, *185*
Athlon *X2 5400+*, X2 5600+, X2 6000+, X2 6400+, X2 7750+ _(verkauft)_
Athlon II X2 240e, X3 405e, *X3 435*, X3 450, X4 605*
Phenom II *X2 550*, X2 555*,* X3 720*, *X4 940*, *X4 955 *_(C3 Stepping)_, *X4 965* _(C3 Stepping)_, X6 1090T
*Sempron 140*
*Celeron 352* _(Air 5250MHz, SS 6114MHz, LN2 7200MHz, LN2 +2V 7505MHz)_, Celeron 356, Celeron 360
Pentium 4 540, Pentium E5400
Core 2 Duo E6850, E8600
*Core i7 920* (D0), *Core i7 950* (D0) _(verkauft)_, *Core i7 980XE* (B1)
*Xeon W3520* _(verkauft)_

* Dem fehlt ein Teilchen. Defekt? Cold Bug?
**Lässt sich nicht weiter übertakten.

Motherboards
Abit NF7 V2.0 (Sockel A)
*Asus A7N8X Deluxe* (Sockel A)
Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe (Sockel A)
*Asus Commando* (Sockel 775)
*Asus Crosshair II Formula* (Sockel AM2+)
*Asus Crosshair III Formula* (Sockel AM3)
*Asus Crosshair IV Formula* (Sockel AM3)
*Asus P6T6 WS Revolution* (Sockel 1366) - ICS 9LPRS918BKL
*Asus P6X58D-E* (Sockel 1366) - ICS 9LPRS918JKLF
Asus Rampage Extreme (Sockel 775)
ASRock 4CoreDual-Sata2 R2.0 (Sockel 775)
Biostar TPower i45 (Sockel 775)
DFI Lanparty nF2 Ultra 400 (Sockel A)
*DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D* (Sockel 939)
DFI Lanparty nF4 SLI-D & nF4 SLI-DR (Sockel 939)
DFI Lanparty nF590 SLI (Sockel AM2)
*DFI Lanparty DK 790FXB-M2RS* (Sockel AM2+)
Gigabyte K8NS Pro (Sockel 754)
*MSI 790FX-GD70* (Sockel AM3)

Arbeitsspeicher
*Corsair XMS2 DHX 4GB Kit DDR2-800
Corsair Dominator 4GB Kit DDR2-1066*
*Corsair XMS3 6GB Kit DDR3-1600*
Crucial Ballistix .................
*Crucial Ballistix 1GB Kit DDR400*
*MSC Cellshock 2GB Kit DDR500*
*Mushkin 6GB Kit DDR3-2000*
OCZ 2GB Kit DDR2-800 DFI Lanparty Edition
*OCZ 3GB Kit DDR3-1600 Intel XMP Edition*
*OCZ Blade 6GB Kit DDR3-2000*

GPU
Geforce *4Ti 4200 x8*, FX5200, *FX5200*se _(verkauft)_, *FX5900XT*, *FX5950 Ultra*, *6200* _(verkauft)_ + *7600GS*, *7950GT*
Radeon 9200, *Radeon 9800 Pro* + *HD2600Pro* (alle AGP)
Geforce 6200, 6600GT*, 6800GT, 7100GS, 7200GS, 7300GT, *7500LE*, 7800GT, 7800 GTX SLI (_ungebencht__ an theLamer_) 7900GS, *7900GT* SLI, 8400GS, 8500GT, *8600GT256MB*_ (Schwester)_, *8600GT512MB*, 8600GTS_256MB_, *8800GS384MB SLI*, *8800GT256MB**SLI*, 8800GT_512MB_, 8800GTS_320MB_, 8800GTS_512MB_, 8800GTS_640MB_SLI, 8800GTX, 8800Ultra,  *9600GSO*, 9600GT SLI, 9800GT, *9800GTX*, 9800GTX+ SLI, *9800GX2*, G 210, GT 220_1024MB_, GT 240_1024MB_, *GTS 250 SLI*, *GTX 260192*, GTX260_216_ *GTX 275 SLI *(_eine an True Monkey verkauft_), GTX 280, GTX 295, *GTX 470*, GTX 480
Radeon *HD5870* _(verkauft)_, HD4870, *HD4870X2*, *HD4890*, X300 SE, *X550 SE*, *X600Pro*, X600Pro-4  (alle PCIe)

* Eine Interessante Geschichte: Beim Aufsetzen eines günstigen Office-PC für einen Kollegen, löste sich der Heatspreader von einem DDR-Ram und fiel langsam wie eine Bahnschranke auf die Grafikkarte. Dabei wurden so ziemlich alle Kontake miteinander kurz geschlossen.  Brzzzzzzzt. Mehr brauch ich glaub ich nicht zu sagen. 

Notebooks
*Dell XPS M1710*, *MSI GT725*, *Netbook Q10air*, *Toshiba Satellite A100-287*, *Lenovo 3000 G530* ...

Also auf gute Ergebnisse und das Erreichen der Top20.
Für Tipps & Tricks bin ich übrigens sehr dankbar. 

euer Alriin 



Hier noch ein paar nützliche Links:

Motherboard Voltage Modding Basics von OCool (Award Fabrik)
Sammlung von Vmods I von Xpert OC Team (u.a. A7N8X Deluxe)
Sammlung von Vmods II und Pin Mods von Overclocked Inside
CPU & GPU Overclocking von Hardwareoverclock.com


Fett: Benchmarks sind durch
Grün: nach Benchmarks verschenkt oder verkauft
Violett: für Benchmarks ausgeborgt
Rot: bei Benchmarks verstorben


----------



## der8auer (12. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Schönes Vorhaben und Willkommen im Team 

Wünsche dir viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Benchen deiner Hardware. Vorallem mit der älteren Hardware lassen sich leicht Hardware Punkte sammeln.

mfg
der8auer


----------



## crooper (12. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Willkommen im Team Alriin!

Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir bei deinem vorhaben!


*Happy Benching!*


----------



## theLamer (12. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Happy Benching und viel Erfolg


----------



## Tomateeeee (12. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Kannst du schon mal oder besser vielleicht mal pls nen paar ergebnisse schon posten ? und wie kommste vorran ?


----------



## Alriin (12. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

thx @ll





Tomateeeee schrieb:


> Kannst du schon mal oder besser vielleicht mal pls nen paar ergebnisse schon posten ? und wie kommste vorran ?



Ich arme Sau sitze in der Arbeit. Wie oben erwähnt bin ich Berufsfeuerwehrmann und muss auch arbeiten wenn andere Ostereier suchen. *g* Derzeit suche ich im Internet nach einem passenden Netzteil für meinen HWbot-PC. Das Corsair CX400W ist derzeit mein Favorit. Außerdem hab ich schon mal alle aktuellen Versionen der CPU-Benchmarks heruntergeladen.
Morgen werden dann hoffentlich die ersten Ergebnisse (SuperPi & Co) folgen. Ich fange mal mit den Sockel A Prozessoren an. Wobei ich hoffe, dass das Sharkoon SHA350-8P mitspielt.


----------



## crooper (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

@Alriin

Ich denke, dass das Sharkoon für dein Vorhaben ausreichen müsste. Ich denke nicht das dein Sockel A - OC - PC  mehr als 250W aus der Steckdose ziehen wird.

Denk dran, dass bei den AGP Karten es auch auf den Treiber ankommt. Der neuste ist nicht zwangsläufig der schnellste!


----------



## Alriin (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Hatte ohnehin gerade andere Probleme. Ich habe es doch tatsächlich nicht geschafft Windows zu installieren. Ich probierte im BIOS herum, wechselte von den MSC Cellshock DDR500 auf pflegeleichtere Corsair DDR400, tauschte mein BenQ-DVD/RW gegen ein Samsung DVD-Rom und letzendlich musste ich feststellen, dass das IDE-Kabel defekt war. Marke: Asus/neu! 

Heute fang ich mal mit den Sockel A CPU-Benchmarks an. Erst wenn die durch sind, folgen die AGP-Grafikkarten mit dem Athlon X2 6400+. Gibt es irgendwo eine Seite, wo man rausfinden kann welche Treiber die besten sind?
Andere Frage: wie soll ich es schaffen, dass sowohl 3DMark01 als auch alle anderen 3DMarks durchlaufen? Meines wissens benötigen die verschiedene Versionen von Internet Explorer und Media Player...


----------



## crooper (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Für die *3D*Marks spielt der Internet Explorer und Media Player keine Rolle.

Für die *PC*Marks allerdings schon! Dabei reicht der Media Player 10 und Interner Explorer 6 aus. Der 7er ist langsamer und den 8er hab ich noch nicht getestet. Dann brauchst du noch den Media Encoder 9. Aber wie gesagt, nur für die PCMarks.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Mit den Treibern kannst du dich am besten an den top5 orientieren.
Wenns bei den anderen klappt dann auch bei dir.


----------



## Alriin (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Eine schwere Geburt...... Das Asus-Board ist schon ziemlich hinüber gwesen bevor ich überhaupt angefangen habe. Hab jetzt mit dem Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton) mit Müh und Not 45,904sec im SuperPi 1M. Das reicht nicht mal für 0,1 Punkte. 
Leider kann man auf dem A7N8X nur 1,85 Volt einstellen. Das reichte gerade mal für 2,243GHz.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Das Problem hatte ich auf meinem Aopen NForce2 auch.
Dazu kam das mein XP2600 auch nicht gerade der Beste war.


----------



## Alriin (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Vielleicht gelingen mir zum Abschluß wenigstens noch 0.1 Punkte im SuperPi 32M. Musste zwar den Takt von 195MHz auf 190 senken, aber dafür rennt der jetzt brav.

Dann kommt der Athlon Thunderbird 1400 zum Zug. Mein bestes Pferd im Stall... 

Hoffentlich...

Was die Temperatur betrifft, so mach ich mir keine Sorgen mehr. Der Turbocooler 2000 sorgt für ausreichend Frischluft (siehe unten).


----------



## Alriin (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

So, nun der Bericht meines ersten Tages:

Nach einigen Rückschlägen gleich zu Beginn meiner 9stündigen Benchmark-Session, wie z.B. ein defektes IDE-Kabel, der maximal einstellbare V-Core von 1,85 Volt auf dem Asus A7N8X und die doch bedenklichen Schwankungen meines Netzteils (bis zu +0,12 Volt), folgte mit dem Athlon XP 2600+ (Barton) im SuperPi32M mein erster Punkt für das PC Games Hardware-Team. Mein großer Hoffnungsträger, der Athlon Thunderbird 1400 wollte sich zwar auch nicht so recht hochtakten lassen, erreichte in 5 Benchmarks aber trotzdem 2 Bronzene, einen vierten und einen fünften Platz. Alles in allem holte ich so meine ersten 8,4 Punkte. Traurig war ich nur über die Inkompatibilität meiner MSC CellShock DDR500.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass ich erst zwei meiner acht Sockel A Prozessoren gebencht habe und die eigentlichen Punkte erst mit den AGP-Grafikkarten einfahren werde... gor net so schlecht!


----------



## Schnitzel (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Sauber.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch deine HWBot-Sig.


----------



## Biosman (13. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Meine güte hätte ich so viel hardware rumliegen wie du hätte ich auch schon im hwbot für pcgh gebencht aber so hat man ja eh keine chance mit mainstream Hardware^^ aber du könntest einige punkte sammeln!


----------



## Alriin (14. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Schnitzel schrieb:


> Sauber.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch deine HWBot-Sig.



Wo finde ich die?


----------



## Gutewicht (14. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html#a17


----------



## Alriin (14. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Mir zeigt der immer diesen (siehe Signatur) Standard-Sig an obwohl ich einen anderen gewählt habe. 
Hab auch jetzt keine Zeit mehr das zu ändern.


----------



## Alriin (15. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Gestern sitze ich so im Dienst vor meinem Notebook, studiere einige Ergebnisse auf HWbot.org und ärgere mich darüber, dass ich im Dienst keine Möglichkeit habe zu benchen.......... dachte ich. 

Dell XPS M1710, Intel Core 2 Duo T7200, Gefroce Go 7900GS = da geht was. 
Ich muss nur noch draufkommen wie ich Windows Vista ein wenig schneller mache. Nicht mal die Stromsparfunktion ließ sich deaktivieren!!! Im Idle taktete der Core 2 auf 1GHz runter, was mich vermutlich wertvolle Plätze kostete. Aber ich werde das schon hinkriegen... derzeit tüftle ich an einer externen Notebook-Kühlung, da mir die Kiste sonst abbrennt wenn ich sie übertakte.

Danke Oliver Pusse, Du hast mich auf eine gute Idee gebracht!!!


----------



## Alriin (15. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*
Heute hab ich mich noch mal dem Athlon Thunderbird 1400 gewidmet. Nach dem ich den Speichertakt optimierte, konnte ich in den drei Kurztests meine Zeiten verbessern und bei PiFast sogar den 2. Platz holen _(...wie ich sagte: mein bestes Pferd im Stall)_. Eine Mega Enttäuschung war hingegen der Athlon XP 2000+. Diese Träne von einem Prozessor schaffte es nicht mal auf 0,1 Punkte. Etwas besser lief es da schon mit dem Athlon XP 2800+. Durch die maximale VCore von 1,85Volt war ich zwar nicht in der Lage eine Top-Platzierung zu benchen, holte für unser Team aber zumindest ein paar Punkte.
Da das Asus A7N8X echt keinen Spaß macht und ich mich bei den verbleibenden vier Sockel A-Prozessoren nicht mehr damit abärgern will, kommt jetzt erst mal das AM2-System an die Reihe. Hier rechne ich mir doch einige Punkte aus!


----------



## Schnitzel (15. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Geht doch aufwärts.
Ich hab auch immer im nachhinein noch Sekunden und Punkte gefunden,ist eine Sache der Erfahrung.


----------



## Masterwana (16. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Alriin schrieb:


> Gestern sitze ich so *im Dienst* vor meinem Notebook, studiere einige Ergebnisse auf HWbot.org und ärgere mich darüber, dass ich im Dienst keine Möglichkeit habe zu benchen.......... dachte ich.



"im Dienst" sagen doch nur Beamte

...jetzt bezahlt man als Steuerzahler auch noch Bech-Sessions!!!


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ichc bin unschuldig.


----------



## Speedoo (16. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Hallo! 
Dein Asus A7N8X-E Deluxe ist kein schlechtes Bord. Wenn du unter TOP5 kommen willst, wirst du um einen Vmod (Übersetzte Version von http://www.maximumoc.com/guides/a7n8x_modding_2.html herum kommen.
Aber es gibt kaum ein Sockel A Standard Bord was einen FSB von 250Mhz zum benchen mit macht, dem dein DDR500 Ram braucht. Der RAM tackt sollte immer synchron zum FSB tackt sein.

Es gibt auch ein Mod Bios von dem rate ich dir dringlichst ab. 
Das macht nur Probleme, die hohen Spannungen die man einstellen kann werden gar nicht übernommen. Einzig die RAM Spannung kann man auf gemessene 2,84V anheben stat der 2,80V vom original Bios.


----------



## Alriin (16. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Danke für die Info Speedoo.
Hab aber das Projekt Sockel A einstweilen verschoben. Sobald ich die AGP-Karten durch habe, werde ich mal ein anderes Board (MSI) versuchen. Vielleicht hab ich da mehr Glück. Aber eigentlich bin ich mit 1 Silber & 2 Bronze auch recht zufrieden für den Anfang. Ausserdem hab ich mit Vmod keine Erfahrung bzw. ist mir der Aufwand zu groß. Schließlich sind die möglichen Punkte bei den alten CPUs doch recht niedrig. Da versuche ich lieber aus meinem 6400+ alles rauszuholen. 

trotzdem thx


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Nach wundervollen 30 Minuten auf dem Notebook (MSI GT275) meines Kumpels Walter mit 3 goldenen Pötten (_SuperPi lief leider nicht, sonst wären es fünf geworden_) Belohnung, machte mir mein eigenes System das Leben zur Hölle. Dass ASRock nicht unbedingt bekannt dafür ist Overclocker-Boards zu produzieren, war mir klar. Aber, dass sich der VCore gar nicht mehr anheben lässt, das wusste ich nicht. 
Gut für meinen Athlon X2 6400+, schlecht für mich. (_Du kommst aber auch noch dran, mein Junge_) So beschloss ich nach einigem hin und her den Prozessor mit dem Standardtakt laufen zu lassen.
Die erste Karte die ich durch den Benchmark-Parcours schickte, war eine Geforce 6200. Ich wählte den Treiber 93.71 und begann mit dem ATI-Tool zu hantieren, aber das arme kleine Ding, ließ sich ganz einfach nicht übertakten. (Trotz unbedenklicher Temperatur...) Verheerende Bildfehler und Abstürze nach nur wenigen MHz Mehr-Takt waren die Folge. Somit gab es nur ein paar Punkte für beschämende Mittelfeld-Plätze... wobei ich mich fragte wie es manche mit Sempron-CPUs schafften, da vorne mitzuspielen. 
Naja, 35,3 Punkte.

Heute habe ich hoffentlich mehr Glück. Mit dem Zalman VF700-AlCu und einem Revoltec VGA-Cooler stehen zwei neue Luftkühler für meine alten AGP-Grafikkarten bereit. Mein Ziel für heute: den 50er knacken.


----------



## Tomateeeee (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

dann viel glück


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

...................geknackt. Hab noch schnell das Netbook meiner Frau gebencht.


----------



## Sesfontain (18. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

was hast du denn für eine 6200?Die 6200LE meines Bruders ließ sich mit Rivatuner stabil um ca.55%Chip und 137% Speicher übertakten gekühlt wurde mit Ventilator


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Das war eine 6200 "A" AGP. Wie ich im Nachhinein feststellen musste, hat mein ATI-Tool die Fehler verursacht. Verwende jetzt die Alternative RTHDRIBL zum testen.
Werde bei Gelegenheit die 6200er nochmal benchen.

*[Tagebuch]*

Gestern waren die FX 5200, die 7600GS und zum krönenden Abschluss noch das Netbook meiner Frau dran. *g*
Während mit der FX 5200 nur einige Punkte für Mittelfeld-Plätze heraussprangen, hatte ich mit der Geforce 7600GS mehr Glück. Das Baby brachte mir einen hart erkämpften 2. Platz im Aquamark3 und vier 4. Plätze bei den 3DMarks. Wobei ich mit meiner 3DMark Free-Edition klar im Nachteil gegenüber anderen war, da sich der Rechner erst bei den (_unnötigen_) CPU-Tests (_die man ja sonst deaktiviert_) mit den Aquamark-Settings aufgehängt hatte. Logischerweise wären da gar 5 Silberpötte möglich gewesen.
Das Netbook verhalf mir so ganz nebenbei (_beim Fernsehen_) zum Sprung über die 50 Punkte-Marke und in die Top20 des PCGH-HWbot-Teams.
Eine kleine Überraschung gab es, als ich feststellte, dass das altbewährte Ati-Tool fehlerhaft arbeitete. Ersatzhalber läuft jetzt (_das unaussprechbare_) RTHDRIBL um die Stabilität zu testen. Die Geforce 6200 muss somit leider erneut durch den Benchmark-Parcour.


----------



## Schnitzel (19. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Du brauchst keine Stabilität zu testen.
Es reicht vollkommen wenn der Benchmark durchläuft.


----------



## crooper (19. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Die CPU Tests im 3DMark03 und 05 kannst du mit Esc-Taste beenden und du bekommst trotzdem ein gültiges Ergebnis. Beim 06er gibts noch CPU Punkte weswegen es dort nicht ratsam ist, die abzubrechen.

Beim 3DMark01 kann man auch mit der Free Version die einzelne Tests auswählen.

Schau mal hier rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html#a8


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



crooper schrieb:


> Die CPU Tests im 3DMark03 und 05 kannst du mit Esc-Taste beenden und du bekommst trotzdem ein gültiges Ergebnis.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage.html#a8



Das wusste ich nicht. Dachte, das geht nur bei den Vollversionen. Den Thread kenn ich aber eh schon. Nur die genaue Reihenfolge mit dem 3DMark01se war mir etwas zu mühsam. *g*


----------



## der8auer (19. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Bringt aber mehr Punkte für die du nichts tun musst  Des weiteren kannst du den Car-Low Test zum Schluss mehrmals ausführen und bekommst dann jedes mal ein anderes Ergebnis. Kannst so auch noch Punkte rausholen.


----------



## Alriin (19. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Aber sicher keine 4500 Punkte?!? Die würden in meinem Fall bei der 7600GS auf den 3. fehlen. 

Werd das aber jetzt mal mit der 2600Pro probieren.


----------



## Alriin (20. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Der gestrige Tag brachte drei 2. und zwei 3. Plätze mit der Radeon HD2600Pro und die Erkenntnis, dass doch nicht alle AGP-Grafikkarten in meinem HWbot-PC laufen. Die älteren Grafikkarten, wie die Geforce 256 oder die Radeon 9200 erkennt das Board einfach nicht. So muss ich die weiteren Tests auf einem alten Sockel A Board durchführen und hoffen, dass da wenigstens ein paar Punkte bei rausspringen.
Eine verrückte Benchmark-Woche war das... mit einem Todesfall (Geforce 2 MX400) und 59 Punkten schaffte ich den Sprung in die Top20 der teaminternen Rangliste. Von den angepeilten 100 Punkten aber noch meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Tomateeeee (20. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Hey nice Alriin schön


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Ein trauriger Tag. Beim starten der OC-Kiste, kam es anfangs zu kleineren Bildfehlern.
Der erbärmliche Versuch mit meinem Phenom II X4 940 (_statt dem 6400+_) mehr Punkte bei den 3DMarks herauszuholen und den 1. Platz einzunehmen (_sorry Carsten_ *g*) , scheiterte im weiteren Verlauf an immer verheerenderen Bildfehlern. Anfangs dachte ich, dass meine 7600GS defekt ist, aber auch die Radeon HD2600Pro wartete mit den gleichen Bildfehlern auf. Treiber ließen sich nicht mehr installieren und der Desktop erstrahlte im 6Bit Modus. Mehrere Tage aufsetzen, installieren, deinstallieren, BIOS updaten, hochfahren, runterfahren, alte Karte raus, neue Karte rein, Overclocking total,... haben dem ALiveDual-eSATA offenbar schwer zugesetzt. (_wird Zeit für einen Umtausch "was habt ihr mir da für einen Dreck angedreht..."_ *g* )
Beim Test meines guten alten DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D wurde ich ebenfalls enttäuscht. Der PC startete zwar, bootete aber nicht. Keine der vier Diagnostic LEDs rührte sich..... im besten Fall ist ein neuer BIOS-Chip erforderlich.
Und auch die Suche nach einem passenden Sockel-A Mainboard für die weiteren CPU-Benchmarks war (_noch_) nicht von Erfolg gekrönt. Die möglichen Kandidaten stellten sich alle als Nieten heraus. Beim Biostar M7VIQ handelt es sich nur um die Notlösung von einem Mainboard und das MSI KT4AV, mit dem KT400a Chipsatz, verfügt noch nicht mal über Dual-Channel.
So widmete ich mich dem administrativen Teil und erweiterte mein Hardware-Lager um ein Gehäuse von Thermaltake, zwei 400Watt Netzteile von Corsair, eine Festplatte von Western Digital, einem 1GB Kit Crucial Ballistix DDR400 (_im Tausch gegen 2GB Kingston_), einem neuen (_gebrauchten_) DFI Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D und dank dem Foren-User Pascal (der_yappi) um ein DFI Lanparty nF2 Ultra 400. 
Jetzt konnte ich nur noch warten bis der Postbote endlich mit dem ganzen Zeug in der Hand an meiner Tür klingelt.


*Also wenn ich mit diesem ganzen Zeug, meiner Motivation und eurer Hilfe nicht die 300 Punkte und Platz 2 in Österreich erreiche, weiß ich auch nicht...*


----------



## Schnitzel (21. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Alriin schrieb:


> *Also wenn ich mit diesem ganzen Zeug, meiner Motivation und eurer Hilfe nicht die 300 Punkte und Platz 2 in Österreich erreiche, weiß ich auch nicht...*



Deine Motivation in Ehren,aber Dr.Hirschhausen sagt das man sich lieber kleine Ziele setzen sollte um die Entäuschung nicht zu groß werden zu lassen.


----------



## Alriin (21. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ohne Motivation geht gar nix bei mir. Und mit Enttäuschungen kann ich gut leben.


----------



## Alriin (26. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Den heutigen Tag habe ich damit verbracht meine Geforce 4 Ti4200 bis auf den letzten möglichen Mhz zu prügeln. Unzählige Versuche brachten in Aquamark3 (Platz 6) und 3DMark03 (Platz 9) 2,3 Punkte. 
Auf den 3DMark01 hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr. Wird wirklich zeit für meine ersten Vmods!
Dafür habe ich so nebenbei bei eBay 3 DFI-Boards ersteigert. 2x das DFI Lanparty nF4 SLI (in zwei Versionen) und einmal das DFI Lanparty nF590 SLI.


----------



## Alriin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

So meine Herren.

Ich habe zwar schon früher Sockel 939 übertaktet, aber damals wollte ich mehr Leistung für mein Geld und nicht mehr Punkte auf HWbot. Das mit der Leistung ist mir damals gelungen, das mit den Punkten jetzt auch... aber irgendwo im Mittelfeld... auf sowas furze ich. 
Mein Opteron 146 lässt sich, ohne zu Murren, mit minimaler Anhebung (+0,1V) der Vcore auf 3GHz übertakten. Ich habe den HT-Link auf 3 hinuntergesetzt, den Speicherteiler so gesetzt, dass ich innerhalb der 250MHz meiner MSC Cellshock bleibe, FSB auf 300 und die weiteren Spannungen minimal um 0,1V angehoben. Das Ding läuft bei 30 bis 35 Grad primestabil durch. Allerdings startet Windows nicht mehr sobald ich etwas über die 300MHz gehe.
Habe versucht mit 1,55V und niedrigem Speicherteiler mit 310MHz zu starten, Windows quittierte dann allerdings mit einem Bluescreen den Dienst. Bei den Speichersettings bin ich mir auch nicht ganz sicher...

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen. Der Opteron schreit nach mehr Power! 

Mainboard: DFI Lanparty UT nF4 Ultra-D, Speicher in den gelben Slots (in den orangenen gehen die wegen dem Kühler nicht rein.



P.S.: In SuperPi1M hab ich überhaupt nur 28sec.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Könnte nicht ganz einfach das Ende der Fahnenstange unter Luft erreicht sein?

Sonst setz doch erstmal den Multi runter und schau wie weit du kommst.


----------



## Alriin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Neeee, ich hab sicher irgendwo einen Blödsinn gemacht. Die CPU erreicht unter Last maximal 40 Grad.
Hab z.B. grad diesen DRAM Idle Timer-Wert entdeckt. Andere haben da ein oder zweistellige Werte, ich hab 256. 
Vielleicht auch ne Treiber-Geschichte (6.86) .... das wird viel Arbeit, Mann.


----------



## Schnitzel (27. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Wirklich weiterhelfen kann ich dir da nicht,mit S.939 hatte ich nur ein ganz kurzes Intermezzo.


----------



## Alriin (27. April 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Intermezzo...  ... 

Muss mal schauen ob ich die alte Ausgabe von der PCGH finde, wo der Artikel über das Board drin war. Möglicherweise hab ich was übersehen.


----------



## Alriin (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Nach einer kleinen Benchsession mit meinem guten alten Opteron 144, der mir 6,9 Punkte, 1x Bronze, 3x Platz 5 und einen Goldpott in SiSoft Sandra einbrachte, hab ich noch schnell das da gebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kiste oben beherbergt mein Sockel 939 System und die untere (etwas ramponierte) den Sockel A. Das aktuelle Sockel AM2 Sys wurde in ein komplett ausgeschlachtetes uraltes Case gestopft, das hier nicht abgebildet ist.


----------



## Alriin (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Gestern und Heute Morgen waren der Athlon XP 1600+ und der 1800+ dran. Ersterer machte schon relativ bald schlapp, der 1800+ hingegen schaffte es zumindest auf zwei 5. Plätze. Somit stehe ich auf über 97 Punkten und greife heute mit meiner Geforce 5900XT endlich den 100er an.

Übrigens... ich habe Gestern erstmals ohne Gehäuse gebencht. Ein neugieriger Kumpel sprang knapp einen Meter zurück als ich das System startete und beobachtete das Geschehen dann aus sicherer Entfernung. 

Kein Vertrauen in mich...


----------



## Masterwana (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Dein Ergebnis mit dem 1600+ hat mich bei wPrime 32m 0,1 Punkte gekostet. 
Weiter so!


----------



## Tomateeeee (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

^^ reg dich net auf ^^ hauptschade pkt fürs team


----------



## Masterwana (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Tomateeeee schrieb:


> ^^ reg dich net auf ^^ hauptschade pkt fürs team


is doch nur Spaß. Hauptsache die Punkte bleiben im Team.


----------



## Alriin (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Gestern hab ich mal die Geforce FX 5900XT gebencht... eine fürchterlich zickige Karte, die sehr instabil lief. Ich kam zwar mit ihr auf Platz 6 im Aquamark, in den weiteren Benchmarks wurde sie dann aber immer langsamer.  Habe allerdings auch nur einen Run pro 3DMark gemacht, da ich endlich ins Bett wollte. Muss mich wohl Morgen nochmal hinsetzen. 

Den Hunderter habe ich trotzdem,... knapp aber doch, gepackt!


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Die Karte ist doch klasse - hätte ich auch gerne 
Eine der wenigen GeForce-5 Karten die im 3DM01 das Potential haben die 30000Punkte zu knacken


----------



## Alriin (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Aber du weißt ja: kein Teil gleicht dem anderen... und meine ist kacke!


----------



## Lippokratis (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Glückwunsch zur 100 Punkte Marke.
Mach weiter so auch mit zickigen Karten


----------



## Alriin (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Danke Jungs (danke auch an True). 
Werde mich bemühen den 300er so rasch als möglich zu holen, damit wir endlich fix auf Platz 20 stehen. Mit dem bei Roman bestellten Pot und dem Vmod auf meinem A7N8X (_wird in den nächsten Tagen von einem Kumpel gelötet_) sollten auch mal richtig gute Ergebnisse drin sein. Bis jetzt warens ja nur Krümel... viele Krümel zwar, aber doch nur Krümel. 


P.S.: Wenn wer ne gute Anleitung zu einem Vmod für das ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2 kennen würde, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar.


----------



## mAlkAv (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Alriin schrieb:


> Aber du weißt ja: kein Teil gleicht dem anderen... und meine ist kacke!



Da muss nur ein Voltmod her, dann passt das schon


----------



## Alriin (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Hab so auch noch ein paar Punkte rausgeholt. Musste nur etwas den Speichertakt senken und siehe da... bessere Scores.


----------



## Alriin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Heute hab ich mich schon darauf gefreut meine Fortschritte bei HWbot in der PCGH bewundern zu können. Aber was sahen meine entzundenen Augen dann: 

Stand: März 09


----------



## Tomateeeee (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

^^ kennt man irgendwo her


----------



## crooper (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Hi Alriin,

hab gerade gesehen, dass du mit deiner Aktion hier und True Monkey, in der TOP 5 in der Kategorie "Most Active Members In Past 30 Days" in hwbot gehört!

Echt TOP  

Weiter so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alriin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Nur Fünfter!


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

^^Hihi....und ich habe heute noch gar nicht abgeladen

Hey Alriin....heute holen wir uns wieder den 20 Platz


----------



## Alriin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Jetzt fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich mich ja erst am 14. registriert habe. Da war ich wirklich fleißig in drei Wochen. Nix 30 Days!


----------



## Masterwana (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Alriin schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt mir gerade ein, dass ich mich ja erst am 14. registriert habe. Da war ich wirklich fleißig in drei Wochen. Nix 30 Days!


----------



## Alriin (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

@Masterwana

 


Ergebnis des heutigen Tages: 5,6 Punkte mit dem Winchester... ich brauche unbedingt einen besseren CPU-Kühler. Ich glaub der CNPS7700 bringts nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

^^Ich habe auch noch keine 30 Tage voll........27 und 200 Points


----------



## Alriin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Du bist ja auch kein Schrott-Hardware-Bencher, wie ich.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ich glaub ich mach was falsch.......  MUss mal nen kumpel anhaun das ich seine Intel® Celeron D 336 bekomme     hoffe das ich damit ein paar pkt bekomme   und mit AGP 4x 

jetzt muss ich nur von sein glück überzeugen mir die sachen zu geben


----------



## Tomateeeee (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

@ True Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur 200er MArke  
@ Towly kauf ihn nen paar Bier dann freut er sich und du nimmst du HW mit ^^


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

ne ich glaub den muss ich eher Tomaten Saft kaufen der is Veganer und No Alcoholikr (omg ich weiß nich ma wie man das schreibt)   

Wie soll so das leben bitte spaß machen ? ?   Schön grillen  dickes steak und nen kühles blondes   *wasser im mund zusammen läuft*


----------



## Tomateeeee (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

genau perfecte freitag abend  jetzt weiss ich was ich mache (kann aber hier kein grill aufstellen^^) muss eben as bier reichen ^^


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

lol  ich wohne auch im 4zen und hab kein balkon  ab den grill ans große fenster geländer ran und los gehts    wo ein wille ist is auch ein weg.......

Leider bei meiner HW nicht


----------



## Alriin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Mühsam war das die letzten 2 Tage. Mit dem 3000+ und dem 3200+ (beide Venice) hab ich zwei nicht gerade seltene CPUs gebencht. Die Ergebnisse halten sich also in Grenzen. In SuperPi bin ich wie üblich abgestunken. Und gegen wirklich gute Leute wie u22 oder Turrican hab ich auch bei den anderen benchmarks keine Chance... schon gar nicht mit einem Zalman CNPS7700Cu.
Ein paar Pünktchen warens trotzdem. Und die haben dazu beigetragen, dass wir auf der 20 bleiben.


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Hab mir auch noch mal die beidn Prozi gekaufz u hoffe ein zwei pkt endlich mal zu bekommen  
AMD Athlon 64 4000+ (2,6GHz) 

AMD Athlon X2 7750 Black Edition

dazu kommt dann noch anständiger RAM 8GB (4x2GB) OCZ Reaper HPC 1066Mhz

hoffe das ich endlich was reißen kann will min 0,1  pkt endlich haben 

@ Alriin:  saubere arbeit    wie heist es doch so schön Kleinvie macht auch mist ^^


----------



## Alriin (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Naja, mir persönlich wärs lieber ich hätt das Zeug um 10 bis 20 Punkte mit einem einzigen Benchmark zu machen.  Jetzt hab ich mich grad mit einem 3700+ herumgeschlagen der mir gerade mal 0,4 Punkte (wPrime1024) gebracht hat.  Das ist schon mühsam!


----------



## Alriin (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Also da hab ich jetzt aber irgend einen Schmonzes von Rossi's Schreibtisch verdient... oder?


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

jihhhaaaaa   (*_*)

nur besser wärs glaub ich wenn du 1 session machst und 114 pkt bekommst


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Meine Worte.

Dazu fehlen mir allerdings die Mittel.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Alriin schrieb:


> Also da hab ich jetzt aber irgend einen Schmonzes von Rossi's Schreibtisch verdient... oder?


 
.....

Meine runs laufen gerade.....9600 GT 2048 mb.......ein exot.


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Eine 9600GT mit 2GB??? Die ist ja noch nicht mal geführt bei HWbot.
Da musst Du ja Erster werden!


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Haha.....ich habe eine Klasse gefunden da es eine mit DDR 2 ist ....und habe Konkurenz........2 

Aber die haben nicht so viel ram wie ich


----------



## Alriin (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Jetzt gib die aber nicht die Blöße und werd Dritter!!!


----------



## True Monkey (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

hihi....der Aquamark zickt ein wenig rum .....da habe ich noch nicht den passenden Treiber für gefunden 

Aber der rest..............
Vantage fehlt noch und bis jetzt benutze ich nur den E8600.....und bei 05,06 ist mein Q9650 trotz niedrigen Takt noch besser


----------



## Alriin (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Der Vmod auf meinem A7N8X funktioniert und der neue (_aus zwei Kühlern zusammengeschusterte..._) Kühler hält die Prozessoren angenehm kühl. Selbst schwächliche CPUs bring ich so in die vorderen Ränge.


----------



## Alriin (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Heute war der Duron 800 dran. Mit ihm hab ich mir die Plätze 1,2,2,3,3 & 5 geholt. 13,5 Punkte gab es dafür. Das reicht für den Sprung über die 150 und Platz 6 in Österreich.


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

So,... nach einem schwachen Duron 1GHz (dem schon ein Teilchen fehlte) und einem defekten Duron 1,2GHz, hab ich noch mal mit meinem Athlon Thunderbird 1000 die ganzen H2O, Single Stage und Dice-Kühler aufgemischt.
1., 3., 4., 5., 5. und natürlich Platz 1 in Sisoft Sandra. Letzteres hab ich wie immer der8auer  zu verdanken. Und wenn sein Pot endlich kommt, gibt es sowieso fürchterlich Prügel für die Konkurrenz. 

Heute hab ich mich mit dem SuperPi32M-Ergebnis des Athlon 1000 in der Athlon 1400 Rangliste selbst überholt. Ich hab beim Engeben zu schnell geclickt.  Da freu ich mich direkt auf den 2nd Run mit meinem 1400er. 0,2 Volt mehr, besserer Kühler, bessere Ram...


----------



## Intelfan (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

ICh find die Idee sehr interessant... Ich interessiere mich sleber sehr für alte Hardware. Bei gelegenheit werde ich das auch ma probieren... Aber mit älterer Hardware...
So in etwa PII - PIV...

Were das Thema auf jeden fall weiter verfolgen...

MFG Intelfan


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Aber schließ dich auf jeden Fall dem PC Games Hardware Team an. 

Macht saumäßig Spaß das Letzte aus den alten Trümmern rauszuholen. Und während die anderen das Ableben ihrer neuen Hardware nach einer LN2-Benchsession beweinen, kann es mir egal sein, wenn mal ein CPU verdampft.


----------



## Masterwana (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Kannst du mal Bilder deiner Sammlung machen?


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ich hoff Du willst nur die CPUs sehen... wenn ich die GraKas auch auf dem Boden ausbreiten muss, wird's eng.


----------



## Masterwana (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ich will alles! 

Muss ja nicht alles auf ein Bild sein.  sonst erkennt man ja nichts mehr.




Und vergiss die Mainboards nicht!


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Das sind mal die Sockel A und Sockel 939 Prozessoren. Den zweiten 3700+ hab ich im Wohnzimmer... den bau ich nicht aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinzu kommen zwei Athlon XP Reserve-CPUs, der Athlon X2 6400+, mein Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition und ein paar alte K5 und K6. ...sowie ein ...  Intel Pentium IV 2,4GHz den keiner haben will.


----------



## Masterwana (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Alriin schrieb:


> ...sowie ein ...  Intel Pentium IV 2,4GHz den keiner haben will.



Tja hätte ich mir vor hin bei Ebay doch nen Dell Optiplex geholt, hätte ich den gut gebrauchen können.

Aber kennst das ja: Hätte..., wäre..., wenn...


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Der Einfachheit halber hab ich nur die Schachteln aufeinanander gestapelt und fotografiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Werkzeugkiste ganz unten ist mein Benchzeug drin. Unter anderem mein A7N8X 2.0 Deluxe und ein DFI Lanparty NF4 Ultra-D. Die beiden PCs rechts beherbergen ein DFI Lanparty NF2 Ultra B und noch ein Lanparty nF4 Ultra-D.

Hier meine AGP-Benchkiste mit einem ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht geil aus... nicht? 
Hab noch einen CPU gefunden... nen Sempron 3000 für den Sockel 754. 
P.S.: Ich hab doch original sechs DFI Lanparty nF4 Boards.


----------



## Masterwana (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Soch ne ordentliche Sammlung


----------



## Alriin (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Krank, oder? 

Jetzt stell ich mal meine Benchkiste in dem Thread aus. Mal sehen was die zu diesem Meisterwerk des Kabelmanagement und der Casemods sagen.


----------



## Masterwana (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

lol. Ich kann mir die antworten schon vorstellen. 
Besonders da du ja nicht mal erwähnt hast das es deine AGP-Benchkiste ist


----------



## Alriin (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

So, jetzt ist einer meiner absoluten Lieblinge dran. Der Opteron 170. Da mir das vorsichtige vorantasten an den maximalen Takt ein wenig zu mühsam ist, hab ich ihm gleich mal 300MHz gegeben... der fühlt sich pudelwohl! 
Ich glaube, da sind ordentlich Punkte drin.


----------



## Alriin (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Gestern hab ich gemeinsam mit meinem Freund Ronny seinen PC gebencht. Zuerst mussten wir die Kiste allerdings etwas "umgestalten". Zur Verfügung hatten wir lediglich einen neuen CPU-Kühler von Xigmatek und alles was halt so auf einer Baustelle herumliegt. Das System: Athlon 64 5600+ (Brisbane), Asus M3A, Geforce 8600GT 512MB passiv und zum benchen absolut ungeeigneten DDR2-800 mit CL6  .
Ein eher schwaches System, kein Werkzeug und wenig Zeit... trotzdem wollte ich in allen Benchmarks in die Punkteränge kommen. 
Zuerst habe ich die Kiste gereinigt, WLP erneuert und die Kabel neu verlegt... was ohne Kabelbinder (_die haben wir erst später gefunden_) gar nicht so leicht ist. 
Dann musste ich feststellen, dass der einzige verbaute Gehäuselüfter mit nur zwei Schrauben montiert war. Da ich meinen Reserve-120er einbauen wollte, war ich also gezwungen etwas zu improvisieren. Ich hab einfach irgend ein auf einer Seite gepolstertes Klebenband (_Einsatzzweck unbekannt_) vor den 120er Lüfter geklebt und ihn mit den zwei Schrauben montiert. Durch das komische Klebeband war er perfekt entkoppelt. Der kleine 80er auf der Rückseite wurde hingegen ganz ordinär mit zwei großen Spax-Schrauben ans Gehäuse geknallt.  Nach dem ich noch die Festplatten etwas umgelegt habe um einen perfekten Luftstrom im Gehäuseinneren zu erreichen, haben wir die passiv gekühlte 8600GT zerlegt, den Kühlkörper mit vier Löchern versehen und den kleinen Lüfter vom AMD Boxed-Kühler mit Kabelbinder (_haben dann doch endlich ein paar 5mm breite Kabelbinder gefunden_) festgezogen. Danach ging es ans aufsetzen und übertakten.
Zuvor haben wir aber noch die Wohnung mit einem Ringlüfter auf ca. 20 Grad heruntergekühlt (_vorher knapp 30_) und ordentlich Nahrung eingeworfen. 
Bei den 2D Benchmarks ging aufgrund des schwachen Mainboards und der ungeeigneten Ram recht wenig, aber aufgrund der Kühlung durch den Ringlüfter (_stellt euch den stärksten und schnellsten Gehäuselüfter vor und multipliziert das mal 100_ *g*) konnten wir doch auf 3,3GHz takten und haben ein paar Pünktchen gemacht. Ein kräftezehrendes Unterfangen war das übertakten der Grafikkarte. Der GPU-Takt ließ sich doch tatsächlich auf über 800MHz takten... mehr ging mit dem Riva Tuner nicht, aber ich Noob vergaß komplett auf den Shadertakt zu achten und der sorgte dann auch immer wieder für Abstürze. So dauerte es ewig bis ich endlich ein paar passende Settings für die 3DMarks gefunden habe. Alles in allem holten wir 7,8 Punkte und waren um einige Erfahrungen reicher.

Fazit: Mit meinem Werkzeug und mehr Zeit hätte ich vermutlich 12 Punkte rausgeholt. Die meisten Benchmarks ließ ich nur einmal durchlaufen und hoffte auf ein wenig Glück. Aber bei dieser Benchsession stand sowieso der Spaß im Vordergrund... und den hatten wir auch. 


P.S.: Ich werd mir die Grafikkarte mal bei mir zuhause vornehmen müssen. Mit meinem System kann ich da sogar die Top 5 angreifen.


----------



## Alriin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ich möchte Morgen oder am Sonntag meine Sockel 939 CPUs mit einer 7800GT durch den PCMark05 jagen. Wisst ihr welches BS besser geht?


----------



## mAlkAv (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Vista ist am Besten, oder gleich Windows 7 oder Windows Server 2008.
Du musst nur auf die aktivierte Aero Oberfläche achten.


----------



## Alriin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Danke, mein Vmod-Guru.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



mAlkAv schrieb:


> Die Karte ist doch klasse - hätte ich auch gerne
> Eine der wenigen GeForce-5 Karten die im 3DM01 das Potential haben die 30000Punkte zu knacken



Du wolltest doch einen Score von über 30000 in 3DM01 sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ganze noch ohne Mod.


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Welchen LOD Wert hast du verwendet? Falls überhaupt?


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

LOD war 6.
Ich werd da aber nochmal dran gehen,den 3.Platz will ich mindestens haben.


----------



## der8auer (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Versuch mal LOD 4,9 Meiner Erfahrung nach der beste Wert.


----------



## Schnitzel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ich hab alles durch.
Von 0-15 in 1/10 Schritten und das für jeden run.
Naja,nicht ganz.
Nachdem 6 sich nach den ersten beiden Tests als beste Einstellung rausgestellt hat hab ich die anderen in 0,5er Schritten durchgefahren.
Hat mich 4-5 Stunden und 3 DIN A4_Blätter gekostet.


----------



## Alriin (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Platz 3 in Österreich!


----------



## Masterwana (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

wow schon 200+ Punkte


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Bevor ich mich jetzt hinsetze und wieder mal ein ganzes Wochenende versch****  , wollte ich euch fragen auf was es beim PCMark05 ankommt? Auf was ist zu achten? Läuft der Benchmark mit SuperPi32-stabilem Takt oder sollte man etwas runtergehen? Ist es besser mehr Ram (2GB, CL3) oder schnelleren Ram (1GB, CL2,5) zu haben? Welchen prozentuellen Anteil hat die Grafikkarte am Score (_Hab nämlich nach dem aufsetzen mit der 7800GT gemerkt, dass ich auch noch ne schnellere X1950Pro rumliegen hab_)? Welche Tweaks kennt ihr?

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir ein wenig helfen könntet.


----------



## theLamer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Denke 2 GB sind besser, Graka so schnell wie möglich, HDD Score zählt auch einiges...
SuperPi32M-Takt müsste eigentlich auch gehen, einfach ma probieren ^^


----------



## der8auer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

32m sollte auf jeden Fall reichen. Eine schnelle HDD bringt fast mehr als eine schnelle CPU...


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

hmmmm.... da werd ich mit meiner WD Caviar "Blue" (IDE) nicht viel reißen.


----------



## Alriin (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Also die Menge des Speichers dürfte keinen Einfluss auf das Ergebnis haben... aber Vista läuft bei weitem langsamer als XP. 

Da hätte ich mir 2h aufsetzen und optimieren ersparen können. 

---------------------------

Meine 7800GT ist noch dazu ziem,icher Müll. Die stürzt schon bei 500MHz GPU-Takt ab.

---------------------------

Die Radeon X1950Pro ist auch nicht besser. Hab so ziemlich das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## Alriin (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*[Tagebuch]*

Ein PCMark05-Tag neigt sich dem Ende zu.
Nachdem ich ewig lang brauchte um ein starkes System (Windows XP) mit dazu passenden Treibern zu finden, konnte ich endlich loslegen meine neun (_der noch ovp Opteron 165 bleibt ovp_) 939er zu benchen.
Da sowohl die 7800GT als auch die X1950Pro zu stark limitierten, hab ich mir von meiner Frau eine 9600GT ausgeborgt. Wenn ich schon eine der langsamsten Festplatten hatte (WD Caviar Blue IDE), so sollte wenigstens die GraKa passen. 
Statt den zuletzt verwendeten OCZ DDR600 CL2.5, kamen wieder meine MSC Cellshock DDR500 CL3 zum Einsatz, da damit das ganze System stabiler läuft. Mit etwas verringertem SuperPi32M-Takt konnte es losgehen.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


Nach dem jetzt alle Einkerner durch sind, habe ich schon mal einen 1., 2. und 4. Platz. Zum krönenden Abschluss ärgere ich mich noch mit meinem 3800+ X2 herum und dann kommt der Opteron 170 dran.


----------



## Intelfan (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Mit 500Mhz läuft deine 78er besser als meine alte...
Meine erreichte mit Voltmod gerade mal 480Mhz^^ 
Nun ist sie KAPUTT... Miese Technik

Na denn viel Spaß noch...
Ich habe das selbe mit noch älterer HArdware vor (PII und PIII) vor. Aber die Mainboardsuche gestaltet sich als schwierig... Die OC Fähigkeiten waren damals nun mal sehr eingeschränkt. Wer also Tipps hat...^^


MFG
Intelfan


----------



## crooper (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Intelfan schrieb:


> Na denn viel Spaß noch...
> Ich habe das selbe mit noch älterer HArdware vor (PII und PIII) vor. Aber die Mainboardsuche gestaltet sich als schwierig... Die OC Fähigkeiten waren damals nun mal sehr eingeschränkt. Wer also Tipps hat...^^




Wenn du ein Slot1 Mainboard brauchst für deine PII und PIII, dann bittet sich das Asus P3B-F an. Das müsste es auch noch auf ebay geben und damit kannst du deine CPUs auch ordentlich ausreizen. Leider halt nur bis FSB 150 Mhz.

Gruß


----------



## Alriin (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ich bräuchte einen Tipp von unseren ATI-Männern:

Da ich meinen Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition nun doch benche und ihn auf mein neues DFI schnallen möchte, suche ich eine leistungsfähige Grafikkarte.
Mein Ziel ist es doch mal ein paar Globalpoints zu machen. Vor allem im PCMark05 rechne ich mir da Chancen aus. Es sollte natürlich keine Karte sein, die schon zigtausendmal gebencht wurde. Und wenn möglich ne Radeon, da ich den "Drachen" mal rauslassen will. 

Ich hätte da in der Preisklasse um 200€ was interessantes gefunden. Eine neue Sapphire Vapor X Radeon HD4890 . Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand nen anderen Tipp.

Weiters wäre es interessant zu wissen wie die ATI-Fraktion übertaktet. Hat vielleicht House (_von dem weiß ich, dass er erst kürzlich Radeons gebencht hat_) nen Tipp?

Das System:
Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition
DFI DK 790FXB-M2RS
Corsair XMS2 DHX DDR2-800 CL4
Western Digital Velociraptor
Hiper Type-R 580 Watt


----------



## crooper (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Die Radeons kannst du entweder mit Overdrive im CCC übertakten oder auch mit dem Rivatunner. Beim letzteren kannst du aber weit aus höher übertakten. 

Die Radeon HD4890 würd ich dir auch ans Herz legen. Hätte ich nicht schon die Sapphire HD4870 1GB, dann würd ich mir auch eine HD4890 holen. Wenn du noch ein paar euros hast dann würd ich mir mal die Karte anschauen. Die ist vorab schon leicht Übertaktet. Vorallem der VRam. Das scheinen mir etwas hochwertigere zu sein, wenn die schon ab Werk mit 1050 MHz laufen.

Auf Global Points hast du mit dieser Konfiguration gut Chancen. Global Points im PCMark05 gibt es zur Zeit ab etwa 12000 PCMarks. Und wenn ich mir dieses Ergebnis mal anschaue, dann dürfte es für dich aufjeden Fall machbar sein.

Ich hatte auch mal kurz Global Points im PCMarkVantage. Ganze 0,3 hwpoints mit meinem freigeschaltetem PII X3 und der 4870 1GB. Die haben dann auch drei Tage oder so gehalten bis sie wieder weg waren. 

Ob und welche HD4890 von welchem Hersteller besonders gut übertakten lässt kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Da fehlt mir die Erfahrung und das Wissen.

Aber vielleicht kann ein anderer dir weiterhelfen!


----------



## mAlkAv (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Die ATI Tray Tools kann ich auch jedem ATI Nutzer empfehlen.


----------



## Alriin (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Oh mein Gott, ich hab grad mit ner Radeon meinen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt. Das sieht man jetzt sogar im HWbot-Banner. 

Nvidia verzeih mir!


----------



## Alriin (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

 It's done! 


Alriin's HWbot Profile​


----------



## der8auer (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Year sehr schön  

Auf gehts zu den ersten global Points oder?


----------



## Alriin (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

DFI Lanparty DK 790FXB-M2RS & Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition liegen bereit. GTX 260 ist auch schon ausgebaut. Morgen kommt hoffentlich mein Zalman 9900 und dann schau ma mal. 

...vor ein paar Wochen hab ich am Anfang dieses Threads geschrieben, dass ich meinen Hauptrechner nicht antaste... jetzt läuft ne 8400GS im Hybrid SLI drin.  Und Morgen kommt ein Dual Core rein, damit ich den Phenom benchen kann. Mann, Mann,...


----------



## crooper (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

*Gratulation Alriin *

Das ging bei dir aber flot mit der 300er Marke!

Ich habe mein Konto mal auch wieder auf 300 aufgefüllt 

Übrigens: Über Nacht werden die Awards neu vergeben. Dann wird unser Team gleich 5 Hardware Master haben


----------



## Alriin (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Dir auch, crooper! Hab es mitgekriegt, dass du noch mal nen Spurt gemacht hast. 

Jetzt holen wir uns ein paar Global Points und dann schnappen wir uns die Madshrimps aus Belgien.


----------



## crooper (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Hi Alriin,

hab gesehen das du heute wieder eine Ladung bei hwbot abgeworfen hast! Echt Top 

Sag mal, was sind denn deine nächsten Ziele? Die 300 Punkte Marke hast du ja jetzt weit überschritten. Bist ja fast in den Top100 im Hardware Master Ranking!

Was strebst du danach an?

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## Alriin (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Naja, Global Points halten eh nicht lange und da ich im Moment mit AMD nicht wirklich viel Chancen habe, warte ich mal ab bis der neue Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition erscheint. Vielleicht geht dann was. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass mit zwei Radeon HD 4890 (_oder was halt sonst noch erscheint_) ein paar Punkte drin sind.
Ein Umstieg auf Intel kommt für mich aber definitiv nicht in Frage.

Ziel Nummer 1 lautet somit: mein Punktekonto auf über 300 zu halten.

Meine wahre Leidenschaft ist aber das benchen von altem Zeug. Was ich jetzt gerade mache ist lediglich ein vorselektieren meiner Athlons & Durons.
Die besten CPUs kommen dann mit mehr Erfahrung noch mal unter Dice dran.
Ausserdem möchte ich einige meiner Lieblings-Grafikkarten in die vorderen Ränge prügeln. Die Ti4200 z.B., oder die zahlreichen 7000er Geforce' in meiner Sammlung. Und natürlich meine GTX 260_192_ die ohnehin Anspruch auf einen Goldtopf hat. Für dieses Baby muss ich aber auf einen richtig guten CPU warten.

Ziel Nummer 2: unter die Top 10 der Hardware Master. 

Ist sicherlich hoch gesteckt, aber ich muss es ja nicht in einem Monat erreichen.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

hey..

Dir ist schon bekannt das du deine Grakas auch auf einem fremden Sys benchen darfst 

Vllt hat in deinen Bekanntenkreis jemand ein starkes Sys wo er dich mal ranläßt.


----------



## Alriin (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

In meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich das stärkste System.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

hey alriin ich hätte hier noch hardware die dich vlt interessieren könte also nen bissel älter wen interesse besteht schreib mir mal ne pn (X800 agp und pci-e z.b ) 

mfg Ultimo


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den 300 Punkten und vorallem wie schnell du zu den Punkten gekommen bist OMG. 

Ps: Alriin ich merke gerade das wir fast "Nachbarn" sind^^


----------



## Alriin (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

@Mr.Ultimo

Ich habe in diesem Forum leider kaum gute Erfahrungen mit handeln gemacht. Ich kauf mir deshalb das meiste über eBay. Ist etwas sicherer. 

@rofl...vs...xD

Wieso, von wo bist Du?


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ich wohne ca. 25 km von wiener neustadt entfernt.


----------



## Alriin (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Welche Richtung?
Lass dir nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen...


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

^^jaja wollts spannend machen xD 
na ich wohne in so nem kleinem Kaff(aspang) kenst das?

Ps:sorry für schreibstil ich schreibe mit meinem iphone.


----------



## Alriin (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Na sicher kenn ich Aspang! 

War mal auf eurem Seefest und als ich noch beim WNSC war, haben wir uns immer mit euren Kickern rumgeärgert.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

hey alriin ich hab die gestern ne pn gschrieben ..könntest du die beantworten?...vlt.
mfgUltimo 

ich drück dir die daumen die 400 schaffste auh noch^^


----------



## Alriin (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Da sowas in letzter Zeit immer häufiger passiert muss ich mal was dazu schreiben.....

*Dies ist kein Handelsthread sondern das des PCGHX HWbot-Teams!*
Ich durchforste regelmäßig das Handelsforum und wenn mich etwas interessiert bin ich gerne bereit einen Deal einzugehen. Ich kann und will aber nicht jede(n) alte Grafikkarte und Prozessor kaufen der irgendwo anders verstaubt. Einer der Gründe ist, dass ich keinen Geldschei**er habe und ein anderer, dass die Versandgebühren von Deutschland nach Österreich oft höher sind, als die alten Teile. Ausserdem habe ich zuhause noch genug Sachen zum benchen rumliegen.
Obendrein kommt für mich ein Deal der (nur) über PN ausgemacht wurde ohnehin nicht in Frage. (_Ausnahmen wie der8auer oder True Monkey sind selten und sollen es auch bleiben_) Ich muss so schon meinen Trümmern nachlaufen obwohl ich immer blitzschnell überweise, aber ein nicht nachvollziehbarer Deal über PN ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu riskant. Ich bin nicht gierig, aber ich verschenke auch nicht mein Knete.

Nicht böse sein, aber in letzter Zeit schreiben mich immer mehr Leute an.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

ok sry das wusste ich net . also wenn du vlt doch interesse haben solltest dann werde ich extra für die teile die dich interessieren könten einen threath im handels channel aufmachen. damit es für die mods ersichtlich wird.

so das war aber schon alles ^^ 

wie gesagt die 300 hällste locker die 400 wird das nächste sein ^^ also auf gehts


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

So, ich hab jetzt mal bei DimasTech offiziell wegen einer Single Stage nachgefragt. Ich kann es nämlich nicht leiden, wenn ich überall nur 2.,3.,4. oder 5. mit meinen CPUs bin. Ausserdem ist eine ständige Verfügbarkeit extremer Kühlung Gold oder besser gesagt Punkte wert!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Toller Einsatz Alriin! Das Fieber hat dich scheint's voll erfasst.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ich sag ja,total bescheuert.


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Naja, was soll ich machen. Wenn ich ständig nur die Plätze 2 bis 8 belege ist das irgendwie kacke. Ich hab nur einen 1. Platz auf den ich wirklich stolz bin (_die PCMark05 Goldpötte lass ich mal weg_). Mit einer Single Stage kann ich zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit benchen und kann auch bei aktuellen Systemen den Unterschied zwischen AMD und Intel wettmachen. Hoffe ich zumindest. Und für die großen Punkte kommt dann mein Pot zum Einsatz.


----------



## Schnitzel (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ja,ist schon klar.
Aber mir ist noch nie jemand begegnet der vor drei Monaten noch keine Ahnung vom Benchen hatte und das ganze dann mit solcher Vehemenz und ja auch nicht unerheblichem Finanziellen Einsatz voran treibt.

Aber in den Augen anderer sind wir ja alle ein wenig bescheuert.


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Das mit dem "unerheblich finanfziellen Einsatz" würde ich so nicht sagen. Mein teuerstes Teil bislang war ein Mainboard für 133€. 
Einen großteil meiner Prozessoren, aber auch viele Grafikkarten hab ich günstig auf eBay ersteigert. 



Allerdings das was ich jetzt vorhabe, ist vermutlich wirklich bescheuert.


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

^^Warum....ich bastel gerade an einer Kokü


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Und ich hab keine Ahnung davon und kauf mir eine...


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

^^Haha....dafür das wir beide erst im April angefangen haben sind wir schon ganz schön durchgeknallt


----------



## Alriin (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Richtig durchgeknallt sind wir erst wenn man unseren Namen auf der Startseite von HWbot lesen kann. Rechts oben unter "Overclockers league".


----------



## True Monkey (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

^^Hihi.....unsere Namen tauchen schon immer öfter auf 

Most Aktive


----------



## Alriin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Prozessor für ein
ASRock 4CoreDual-Sata2 R2.0 (Sockel 775)
Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen... ich bin ein Verräter. 

Der Prozessor sollte ein gutes Übertaktungspotenzial haben (_3,5GHz bis 4GHz unter Luft_) und neu keine 200€ kosten. Laut ASRock Homepage ist der E8500, der sicher nicht schlecht gewesen wäre, nicht kompatibel... allerdings stimmen diese Kompatibilitätslisten ja nicht immer. Hier die vollständige Liste auf der ASRock Homepage.
Gebraucht wird er für AGP-Grafikkarten auf Aquamark, 3DMark01, *02****, 03, 05 & 06.
Falls wer einen Tipp hat... 

* das musste ich stehen lassen. 

-----------------------------------

Auf eBay findet man jede Menge E6600 und E6700 bzw. Q6600 und Q6700 zu einem halbwegs vernünftigen Preis. Auch einen E8400, falls die doch auf dem Board laufen, findet man hier. Wäre da was dabei?


----------



## mAlkAv (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Nimm einen E4x00 oder einen E5x00, am besten ab 12x Multi.
Sonst bleibt nur eine ältere XE(QX6850/X6800).


----------



## Lippokratis (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

da das Board nur mit Tricks und gutem Zureden die 300MHZ FSB Marke knackt, brauchst du einen Prozessor mit hohem Multi. Die E5000 Serie bietet sich hier an oder noch die alten E4000.


----------



## Alriin (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Hab mit Roman schon darüber gesprochen und habe mich dann für den E5400 entschieden. Dachte zwar anfangs auch an den neuen E6300, aber der läuft offensichtlich doch nicht auf dem Board.
Und da jetzt schon drei Leute den E5xxx empfehlen kann ich ja nix mehr falsch machen. (_...mal abgesehen von der Blasphemie die ich begehe_)

Danke, Jungs!


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

dann mal viel glück


----------



## Intelfan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Einspruch. Der 6300 läuft auf dem Board. N Bekannter hat den verbaut und der macht keine mucken auf dem Board. Aber der 5400er is wohl für dein vorhaben besser geeignet.

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## Alriin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Der neue mit 2,8GHz läuft da drauf???


----------



## Intelfan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Von Ofizieller seite läuft der 6300 nicht.ABer bei meinem Bekannten läuft er auf genau dem Board. Allerdings ist an oc nicht zu denken... Das sys wird schon bei 5Mhz instabil. 

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## Alriin (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Naja, das wäre weniger ein Problem. Hab meines von Speedoo... und da sind einige VMods drauf. 
Schade, der E6300 wäre besser gewesen als der E5400. hmmm...


----------



## Intelfan (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Das is weniger gut... Aber lieber ein Stabiles System als ein instabiles.Vllt ist das ja auch net auf jedem Board der serie Möglich... kp. Jede Konfiguration is so einzigartig wie der Menschliche Fingerabdruck (oder so ähnlich)
Nims net so schwer... 

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Lippokratis (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

also der E5000 ist immer noch besser als die E6000(45nm) für das Asrock board. beide Prozzis sind ja gleich, 2MB Cache, 45nm nur der Multi bzw. fsb ist anderst und da bei diesen Boards der fsb limitierend ist ist ein hoher multi plicht, von daher ist der E5400 oder höher die beste wahl


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Hi, mich würde mal interesieren mit wieviel FSB eure Asrock Boards so laufen? Meines schafft mit einem E4400 ~3.3GHz. Ist immer leicht abhängig von der verbauten Grafikkarte wegen der AGP Spannung


----------



## Alriin (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Kann man auf den drecks Dingern leicht nicht mal die AGP-Spannung unabhängig einstellen?!?


----------



## Intelfan (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

@ mAlkAv:
Also mein Asrock läuft mit nem FSB vom 266. Bei dem board kann man sogar begrenzt die spannungen einstellen. Mit meinem Pentium DC 5200 ergeben das  ~3,25Ghz.

@Alriin:
Scheint wohl so. Die (meisten) Asrock boards eigenen sich überhaupt nicht zum übetakten. Bei meinem Kollegen mit dem 6200er hat er nen e2140 nicht mal ansatzweise in die nähe von 2,2Ghz gekommen.

MFG
Intelfan


----------



## mAlkAv (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



Alriin schrieb:


> Kann man auf den drecks Dingern leicht nicht mal die AGP-Spannung unabhängig einstellen?!?



Beim Asrock DUAL-VSTA und 4CORE werden NB und AGP Spannung über einen gemeinsamen IC geregelt, daher das Ganze 
Wenn man keinen Voltmod auf dem Board hat kann man also auch über das anheben der AGP Spannung im BIOS etwas FSB MHz gutmachen.


----------



## Alriin (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*



> Beim Asrock DUAL-VSTA und 4CORE werden NB und AGP Spannung über einen gemeinsamen IC geregelt, daher das Ganze



ASRock! 
Ich frag mich immer, wie die es unter die beliebtesten Boards schaffen...


----------



## Schnitzel (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht >Sockel A  und AGP<*

Meins macht ohne Mods FSB 305,erreicht mit einem E6700.
Mit dem E5200 bin ich aber meistens bei 300 geblieben weils mit den AGP-Karten die mir zur Verfügung stehen eh nichts bringt.


----------



## Alriin (26. August 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

So, die benchfreie Sommerpause ist bald vorbei und meine Kompressorkühlung made by august123 ist endlich fertig.

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Bau:

Kompressorkühlung


----------



## CrashStyle (26. August 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *



Alriin schrieb:


> So, die benchfreie Sommerpause ist bald vorbei und meine Kompressorkühlung made by august123 ist endlich fertig.
> 
> Hier ein paar Bilder vom Bau:
> 
> Kompressorkühlung



Schöne KoKü hast dir da gebaut! Was hat sie dich den gekostet wen man fragen darf?


----------



## True Monkey (26. August 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Sieht sehr gut aus Allrin 

Dann fang mal an zu punkten ...ich habe ein wenig vorgelegt aber noch nicht allzuviel.

Meine Kokü liegt gerade auf eis da ich erst mal wieder ein Board und rams gekauft habe ....und ein paar grakas 


Schätze mal das wird ein *goldener *Herbst


----------



## der8auer (26. August 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Schöne KoKü hast dir da gebaut! Was hat sie dich den gekostet wen man fragen darf?



Über Preise von KoKüs, Pots usw spricht man öffentlich nicht


----------



## KempA (26. August 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

was hat du denn für ein haufen voller hardware?


----------



## Alriin (2. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Sie läuft...


----------



## Icke&Er (2. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Wieviel haste den für deine Kokü bezahlt?(wenn man fragen darf)


----------



## Nike334 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

So eine schöne Kompressorkühlung und so ein schöner Röhrenmonitor 

Sieht super aus das Teil!

mfg


----------



## Alriin (2. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

@Icke&Er

Falls Du Interesse hast, kann ich dir august123 von der Award Fabrik nur wärmstens empfehlen. Er verrät dir dann auch den Preis. 

@Nike334

Danke. 

Ich verrate dir auch was damit gerade gekühlt wird: ein *Duron 800*.


----------



## der8auer (2. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Geiles Teil!! Dann viel Spaß damit  Ich bleibe vor erst bei LN2


----------



## Schnitzel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Dann werden demnächst wohl ein paar Rekorde fallen.
Für welche Sockel ist die Halterplatte?


----------



## Alriin (3. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Für AMD. What else....


----------



## Alriin (14. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Um deine Frage noch mal detaillierter zu beantworten:
Sockel A, 754, 939, AM2, AM2+, AM3 & 775.

Wobei ich mir jetzt bei august123 extra ne 1366er nachbestellen musste weil ich Idiot ja zuerst darauf verzichtete.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Tja.
Hast ja auch noch nicht genug ausgegeben.
Oder gabs die als Service gegen Porto?


----------



## Alriin (14. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Neee, aber er war so nett sie mir günstiger zu geben. Eigentlich hat er mir sogar seine geschickt und sich für sich selbst eine nachbestellt.


----------



## Alriin (16. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Hab wieder neues Material zum benchen bekommen: Duron 600, 700, 950, 1100, 1600, sowie Athlon 850, 900  & XP2500+.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Ich muß mal schauen,ich glaub ich hab noch irgenwo eine Duron 1000 rumfliegen.


----------



## Alriin (18. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

So, Befestigung und Backplate für alle möglichen Sockel ink. 1366 sind angekommen. Wenn jetzt das Board endlich kommen würde, könnte es losgehen.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Ein über dir.
Soll ich suchen oder hast du schon?


----------



## Alriin (18. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Achso, das hab ich nur falsch verstanden. Danke. Hab schon einen Duron 1000 gebencht.

Aber du kannst ja selbst dein Glück versuchen. Mir ist es mit meinem leider nirgends gelungen auf Platz 1 zu kommen.


----------



## Schnitzel (18. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Ich glaub Sockel A ist erstmal nicht aktuell.
Außerdem fehlt mir dazu adäquates Equipment.
Nur der Prozessor alleine bencht sich schlecht.


----------



## Matti OC (18. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Hi, ich denke da wird auch viel besch..., je nach multi erkennt CPU-Z einen anderen AMD.
lg Matti

PS: de8auer, Signatur geht wohl so auch nicht  aber denke mal das ist wohl auch so ok


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Argh versteh ich nicht. Sonst tritt einfach der HWBot-Crew bei


----------



## Alriin (19. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

@Matti OC

Das Problem ist mir bekannt und ich hab auch schon einige Scores entdeckt die eindeutig mit einem anderen CPU gebencht wurden. Ich hoffe aber Du zählst nicht mich zu jenen die bescheissen. Da ich meine CPUs nicht hergebe kann ich jederzeit einen Beweis abliefern.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (19. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

hey ihr beiden hübschen also mein angebot steht für euch imer noch mir fehlen leider die kenntisse udn die am end effeckt die richtigen mittel. 
hätte hier ne 4200ti1 agp 128 mb von Pny mit alu ram kühlern ab werk.
dann hätt ich noch da ne 4400ti die derzeit ohne vods 310 mhz gpu und knapp 620mhz ram im 3dmark01 mit macht bin ich grade in der sekunde am benchen.ja und da wären wir auch schon beim board ..ich hab hier noch nen alten p4 mit 2 ghz der derzeit auf 2,66 läuft den will ich los werden. dann hab ich hier noch 2 sockel a mainboards.ne passive 6200 von msi.jo achja meine schätzschen.eine sehr taktfreudige x800pro die ich frei geschaltet hab.ist also ne xt pe . aber mit ner rückflashung kannste halt die auch als pro laufen lassen und benchen.oder halt als xt pe. ja die läuft wenn se nen gutentag hat und es kühl ist ohne vmod mit 560-580mhzgpu und 600mhz ramm (ddr3)
also wenn ihr der noch nen vmod verbastelt geht da sicherlich noch was ^^
naja wenn interesse besteht von alriin oder shcnitzel meldet euch mal per pn ^^
mfg Ultimo


----------



## Matti OC (19. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *



Alriin schrieb:


> @Matti OC
> 
> Das Problem ist mir bekannt und ich hab auch schon einige Scores entdeckt die eindeutig mit einem anderen CPU gebencht wurden. Ich hoffe aber Du zählst nicht mich zu jenen die bescheissen. Da ich meine CPUs nicht hergebe kann ich jederzeit einen Beweis abliefern.



Hi, nee nee, dass denk ich von dir nicht, mir ist das nur damals´ so aufgefallen. Deswegen benche ich keinen Sockel A mehr. 
lg Matti

PS:der8auer, PCGHX-HWbot-Member , passt nicht ganz  Hardwareoverclock - team captain, wäre richtig


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Äh jo das stimmt  So passts auch


----------



## Alriin (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

So, jetzt kann ich wegen diesem verdammten EVGA X58 Classified am Dienstag nach Klagenfurt fahren, da DiTech in den Filialen lagernde Produkte nicht versendet und das Board sonst nirgends lagernd ist. Klagenfurt ist von mir ca. 300km entfernt... nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Masterwana (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Kommt keiner von uns aus der nähe? Der könnte die doch für dich abholen und dir zuschicken.


----------



## Alriin (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## True Monkey (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

^^Für das Geld was du an Sprit verfährst kannst du es dir doch auch aus Deutschland schicken lassen ....oder nicht ?


----------



## Alriin (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Ja, aber in Deutschland gibt es das Board auch nicht mehr.

Ausserdem will ich jetzt nicht mehr warten. ich hab ab Dienstag Urlaub und will dann endlich mit benchen loslegen.


----------



## Alriin (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Als ich heute so auf der Autobahn, mit meinem EVGA X58 Classified im Kofferraum, von Klagenfurt (von wo ich das verdammte Board holen musste) nach Hause fahre, seh ich plötzlich einen riesigen Tankwagen auf der ersten Spur... Firma Messer... STICKSTOFF.

Das war ein Zeichen!


----------



## McZonk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *



Alriin schrieb:


> Das war ein Zeichen!


Loool  Wenn du davon ein Foto hättest - ich würde das Ausdrucken und über die Teststation hängen. Das Classified wird dich (nach kurzer Eingewöhnung) gewiss nicht enttäuschen (inkl dem Speicher, versprochen)


----------



## True Monkey (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Buhuuu 

Will auch meins endlich haben 
Sonst nagel ich den i7 mit Gewalt in ein 775er Sockel 

Aber viel Erfolg wünsche ich dir damit


----------



## Alriin (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Ich hoffe ich enttäusche euch nicht.


----------



## der8auer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Cool endlich hast es  Dann kann die Global-Points-Jagd ja losgehen  Sag bescheid wenn du das Setup so weit fertig hast, dann gibts einen Classified Crashkurs


----------



## Alriin (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Alriin bencht so ziemlich alles *

Roman!!! Erwähne nieeeemals das Classified und Crash in einem Satz. 

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Heute werd ich mal die zwei Festplatten aufsetzen. Windows XP & Vista für die 2DMarks und Windows XP, Vista & Windows 7 für die 3DMarks. Viel mehr Platz hab ich leider nicht, da das zwei WD (Veloci-)Raptoren mit 74 bzw. 150GB sind und ich auf beiden auch noch eine Daten-Partition drauf hab. Das Netzteil (Corsair TX850) hab ich Gestern bei Amazon bestellt und ist hoffentlich am Freitag da.
Sobald ich fertig bin, lote ich mal das Taktpotential meiner SLI-Karten aus, damit ich dann unter Kälte (Single Stage für den ersten gang) nicht mehr ewig herumprobieren muss.


----------



## Alriin (9. Oktober 2009)

> Das Netzteil (Corsair TX850) hab ich Gestern bei Amazon bestellt und ist hoffentlich am Freitag da.



Ist da!


----------



## Icke&Er (9. Oktober 2009)

Nadann wäre die Stromversorgung schonmal abgesichert!


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss leider alle enttäuschen. Das EVGA X58 Classified hat ne fürchterliche Macke. Sobald ich die Single Stage anschließe, bootet die Kiste nicht mehr. Ausserdem dürfte ein Pin im Sockel verbogen, abgebrochen oder was auch immer sein. Hab mir schon die ganze Zeit gedacht, dass da was falsch läuft.
Ich habe auch immer andere Meldungen am Display stehen. 22, 23 oder jetzt 18 unter Windoof ( _ist das normal ?_ ). Jetzt läuft der Dreck zwar, aber nur unter Luft... und das dürfte wohl nicht für Global Points reichen. Um euch meine Enttäuschung zu verdeutlichen: ich habe schon überlegt aus dem Team auszutreten und mit dem sch**** aufzuhören. 

Und ein weiterer Grund für mich Intel zu verachten!


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Oktober 2009)

Das ist schlecht.
Allerdinds scheint der Fehler hier ja nicht bei Intel sondern bei EVGA zu liegen...


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

Nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn schmeißen .....Rückschläge gibt es immer.

Natürlich mist wenn das Board nicht in Ordnung ist .....schon mal bei Roman wegen den Meldungen nachgefragt ?


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Roman hat leider keine Zeit... ist jetzt auch egal. Ich werde am Montag beim Geschäft vorbeifahren und die dort mit dem Board erschlagen. Ihr müsst Luxx wohl ohne mich abfangen!


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

^^wenn du Hilfe beim erschlagen brauchst sag bescheid 

Mal schauen ob ich mehr Glück habe mit dem heute bestellten Board 

dann können wir ab nächste Woche gemeinsam fluchen


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich brauch keine Hilfe,... das kannst Du mir glauben. 100kg auf 185cm und ein 9er Eisen. Mehr sag ich nicht.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

^^haha.....kommt mir ziemlich nahe ....100 Kg auf 196cm

hast recht ....das kannst du alleine


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

So, jetzt mach ich wieder das was ich am besten kann... Weltrekorde mit meinen geliebten AMDs aufstellen.

Und der erste ist schon da: Athlon 64 3800 X2 im PCMark05


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2009)

Na immer ruhig bleiben  Ich habe morgen den ganzen Tag zeit dann biegen wir das wieder hin


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

So ist es richtig......einmal schlucken und wieder drauf los 

Wir lassen uns doch durch Hardware nicht kleinkriegen


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Das Board hat was, Roman! Als ich es aufgemacht habe, sah ich, dass das schon mal auf war. Da dürfte irgend wer herumgespielt haben. Deshalb hatte ich jetzt den ganzen Ärger damit. Das muss ich sowieso umtauschen fahren.


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Sockel machen?


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Hab es schon weggepackt. Aber vertrau mir... da stimmt was nicht mit dem Sockel. Sah von Haus aus ziemlich unregelmäßig aus.


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2009)

Mhh okay dann musst das Board wohl zurückgeben. Schade


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht nehm ich mir stattdessen das Asus Rampage II Extreme. Reicht für Grafikkarten-Benches.
Für mich ist das Thema Global Points auf jeden Fall durch.... vielleicht wieder mit dem Orochi.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

^^Hmm...ich wüßte jemanden der verkauft gerade einen i7 965 ES dann sollte das RE 2 nicht die Bremse sein.


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke, aber ich hab schon genug Geld beim Fenster rausgehauen. Ich kann es mir schlicht und einfach nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Alriin,

ich habe gestern eine Hand voll CPU,s bekommen. U. A. zwei AMD Athlon.
Welchen Sockel muss man dafür haben bzw lohnt es sich dafür ein MOBO zu suchen. Bj. 1999


----------



## Blechdesigner (10. Oktober 2009)

^^Ist ein Sockel A (462)


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall. Sockel A ist genial!
Das Asus A7N8X Deluxe ist sehr gut. Da kenn ich auch einen netten VMod (_VCore bis 2,1, sowie OVP-Mod für noch mehr Saft_) dafür.
Alternativ das DFI Lanparty nF II Ultra B (_VCore Standard bis 2,0_) oder eines von Abit gibt es auch noch. Der Name fällt mir jetzt aber nicht ein. Müsstest aber nur bei HWbot unter den Top Leuten schauen welches die haben. Turrican hat z.B. ein Abit nF7-S. Und unser Lippo hat auch das nF7 von Abit.


----------



## Ü50 (10. Oktober 2009)

Danke Leute für die Hinweise


----------



## Dr.House (10. Oktober 2009)

@ Alriin

gib das Board zurück und bestell dir im Netz ein neues, das Board ist genial.

Diesmal achte auf die Verpackung.


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2009)

Da kann ich mich House nur anschließen  Wenn es läuft macht es übelst Spaß


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Sockel A macht Spaß, da gehöre ich zur Weltspitze... Sockel 1366 ist Arbeit.

Zum EVGA X58 Classified: Das Board ist europaweit vergriffen. Ich habe keine Lust da drauf zu warten. Für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks reicht das Asus Rampage II Extreme auch. Und nächstes Jahr nehme ich mir sowieso einen Gulftown Extreme Edition... dann reicht das Board total, da ich ja dann auch über Multi takten kann.


----------



## Nike334 (10. Oktober 2009)

Dann nimm doch das 4-way SLI 
Wünsche dir gutes Gelingen^^

mfg


----------



## Dr.House (10. Oktober 2009)

Das 4-way Classified ist nicht mal gelistet in De und wird locker 450-500 € kosten.


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Dann kannst Du in Österreich noch ein paar Euro dazu rechnen. 
Ich höre auf Atanas und nehm das Asus P6T WS Pro.


----------



## Matti OC (10. Oktober 2009)

Alriin;1178991

Zum EVGA X58 Classified: Das Board ist europaweit vergriffen. Ich habe keine Lust da drauf zu warten. Für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks reicht das Asus Rampage II Extreme auch. Und nächstes Jahr nehme ich mir sowieso einen Gulftown Extreme Edition... dann reicht das Board total schrieb:
			
		

> HI,oder versuch doch mal direkt über EVGA eine RMA, die Jungs sind recht zügig.(vllt einfach zurvor fragen wie lange es dauern würde)
> lg Matti


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Jungs, es ist nett, dass ihr euch so viel Gedanken wegen mir macht, aber um ehrlich zu sein: ich hasse dieses Board.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Das 4-way Classified ist nicht mal gelistet in De und wird locker 450-500 € kosten.


 
Ich hoffe ich habe es heute bestellt 

Foto und Artnr waren zwar nicht richtig aber die anderen angaben stimmten ...lieferz. 3-4 Tage 

Mal schauen was ich bekomme


----------



## Dr.House (10. Oktober 2009)

Hast das 4-way SLI bestellt True ?

Wo denn und zu welchem Preis ?


----------



## Masterwana (10. Oktober 2009)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habe es heute bestellt
> 
> Foto und Artnr waren zwar nicht richtig aber die anderen angaben stimmten ...lieferz. 3-4 Tage
> 
> Mal schauen was ich bekomme



Bei geizhals ist es bei zwei händlern als normales classified gelistet


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

hmm ...bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob es das auch ist 

Aber soviel ich weiß taucht es zur Zeit mit falscher Nr und Angaben bei den Händlern auf ....es soll es aber sein 

ELSNER Shop-2 - EVGA / X58 SLI Class 4way-SLI EATX 141-BL-E760-A1


----------



## Alriin (10. Oktober 2009)

Ein Telefonat sollte Klarheit schaffen.

Nicht, dass Du dann das normale 3way um stolze 438 in Händen hältst.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

hmmm ...aber das 760er kann es ja auch nicht sein ....wo soll das auf einmal wieder herkommen ?


----------



## Dr.House (10. Oktober 2009)

Das 760 wird doch noch produziert ,nur das 759 mit NF200 war limitierte Edition. Warum in Europa alle CF weg sind weiß ich auch nicht. 

Die Bezeichnung trifft auf das 760 Classified genau zu . Sind bestimmt schlecht informierte Mitarbeiter die das geschrieben haben mit dem 4-way SLI. 

438 € fürs 760 wäre echt teuer.  Ruf mal da an True...


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2009)

^^mach ich eh bevor ich überweise 

Aber die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. Oktober 2009)

Auch der Fromfaktor stimmt nicht
Das 4Way SLI ist XLATX, da steht EATX, dass wäre das 3Way.


----------



## Alriin (12. Oktober 2009)

So, hier mal die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im Asus P6T WS Professional BIOS (0711)

Die fürs übertakten relevanten Einstellungsmöglichkeiten finden sich alle im Reiter "A.I. Tweaker". Unter DRAM Timing Control die Settings für Timings & Subtimings. Auf Bild 3 der Reiter "Advanced/CPU Configuration".


----------



## True Monkey (13. Oktober 2009)

^^Erinnert mich an meinen Rampage Extreme .....wahrscheinlich hast du recht und ich sollte bei ASUS bleiben


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

So, es ist soweit. Ich benche gerade bei einer Zimmertemperatur von ~ 6 Grad Celsius wPrime & SuperPi32M. Leider konnte ich unter Luft die 4,5GHz nur für CPU-Z erreichen, aber auch so gibt es wenigstens ein paar Global Points. Weiters hab ich einen ganz schwachen Arbeitsspeicher erwischt und musste deshalb notgedrungen auf ein 3GB-Kit von OCZ umrüsten, die mir wenigstens Taktraten von über 800MHz ermöglichen.

Ergebnisse
wPrime32: *5sec 490ms*
wPrime1024: *180sec 664ms*
SuperPi 32M: *8min 20sec 078ms*


----------



## speddy411 (15. Oktober 2009)

Die Ergebnisse sehen doch ganz gut aus...Was hattest du den für Chips ?

OT:

Deine Karten sind heute angekommen...Vielen Dank schon mal dafür 
Heute oder spätestens morgen sollte das passende AGP Board (mein altes unterstütz nicht alle Karten) noch ankommen und dann werde ich die Karten scheuchen 


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

Auf jeden Fall keine Elpida. Sind vermutlich irgendwelche Billigsdorfer oben.
Mit den Ergebnissen kann ich deshalb nicht zufrieden sein, weil ich keinen einzigen Hardware-Point damit gemacht habe. Normalerweise lade ich solche Noob-Scores nicht mal hoch. Aber da wir im Kampf um Platz 10 jeden Krümel brauchen, hab ich sie halt hochgeladen.

P.S.: Bitte sehr!


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Oktober 2009)

Darf ich Fragen welche Karten da über den Tisch gegangen sind?


----------



## Biosman (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich beneide dich^^ 

Sowas hatte ich hier noch nie, selbst wenn sich jemand nen 2000 Euro Rechner einfach so leisten konnte (meistens hatte ich dann eher mitleid.) aber deine Hardware Sammlung ist einfach zu geil... Normal würde ich ja gerne nen Wochenende mit einer Schönen Frau verbringen (Ok die hab ich schon^^) aber in diesem Fall würde ich ein Wochenende mit der ganzen Hardware vorziehen *G*


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

LOL. Ja, aber ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass das meiste davon Hardware-Schrott ist?


----------



## Intelfan (15. Oktober 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> LOL. Ja, aber ist dir schon aufgefallen, dass das meiste davon Hardware-Schrott ist?



So was is doch kein Schrott  Das ist Geschichte  So eine Sammlung hätt ich auch gerne ..

Viel Spaß weiterhin!
MFG
Intelfan


----------



## Lippokratis (15. Oktober 2009)

Im Moment hast du wohl etwas Pech mit der Hardware. Erst das EVGA das nicht wollte nun der RAM. Aber gib nicht auf werden schon schöne Punkte bei rumkommen.



> So eine Sammlung hätt ich auch gerne ..


als richtiger Intelfan müssteste dann aber Intels sammeln. ich hätte da so einige


----------



## Intelfan (15. Oktober 2009)

Is zwar OT, aber ich hab da auch so einiges:
2x166Mhz PI; 2x233Mhz PI; 3x350Mhz PII; 1x450Mhz PII; 3x700Mhz PIII;
2x 1200Mhz PIII... den P4 Hab ich übersprungen, hab den P3 1200Mhz bis zum Core 2 Duo genutzt.... Die neuen kann ich leider net sammeln, da mir als Schüler das Geld dafür fehlt 

NA ja sorry fürs OT 

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## speddy411 (15. Oktober 2009)

@ Intelfan:

Ich kann auch keine neue HW sammeln, da mir wie dir auch das Geld fehlt...Deswegen benche ich ja auch nur mit alter HW die ja so gut wie nichts kostet...Aber schöne Sammlung hast du da 


Gruß Speddy411


----------



## der8auer (15. Oktober 2009)

Intelfan schrieb:


> Is zwar OT, aber ich hab da auch so einiges:
> 2x166Mhz PI; 2x233Mhz PI; 3x350Mhz PII; 1x450Mhz PII; 3x700Mhz PIII;
> 2x 1200Mhz PIII... den P4 Hab ich übersprungen, hab den P3 1200Mhz bis zum Core 2 Duo genutzt.... Die neuen kann ich leider net sammeln, da mir als Schüler das Geld dafür fehlt
> 
> ...



Bench doch mal für unser Team  Mit der Hardware kannst bestimmt Punkte holen!


----------



## Intelfan (15. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Bench doch mal für unser Team  Mit der Hardware kannst bestimmt Punkte holen!



Würde ich ehrlich sehr gerne.. aber leider habe ich Momentan nicht viel Zeit, da ich viele Schulische dinge machen muss .

Sobald ich mal n bisschen Zeit habe werde ich mich in die Materie einlesen (ich hab nämlich kp, wie das alles geht mit dem Hwbot) und dann wird die Hardware gescheucht 

MFG 
Intelfan


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

Ist eh besser. Ruinier dir nicht dein Leben wie wir es tun. Das bringt nix. Alles nur für Ruhm und Ehre.


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Oktober 2009)

Meine Frau fragt immer: *UND WAS HAST DU DAVON?* 

EDIT: Ich hab ne Sig!!!


----------



## Alriin (15. Oktober 2009)

Ein kleines Leckerchen für zwischendurch: Platz 1 mit meinen Geforce 8800GS 384MB 2xSLI = 261,579 Punkte im Aquamark3. Das reicht für die Top 500 und somit Global Points!


----------



## speddy411 (15. Oktober 2009)

@onkel-bill:

Sowas hör ich auch sehr oft....Leider fällt mir außer "Mach halt Spaß" nicht viel mehr ein 


@Alriin:

Nice One ! Ich will auch ne Kokü


----------



## onkel-bill (15. Oktober 2009)

Hast Dein TUSL schon?

Also mittlerweile machen die 370er richtig Spaß...


----------



## speddy411 (15. Oktober 2009)

Nein leider noch nicht aber sollte morgen spätestens kommen und dann kann ich anfangen...


----------



## Alriin (16. Oktober 2009)

Kleiner Statusbericht:

Geforce 8800GS_384MB_ 2x SLI
drei 1. Plätze, zwei 2. Plätze & ein 3. Platz. 33,1 Punkte und 1,irgendwas Global Points

Beeindruckt war ich vor allem von den 263645 Aquamarks. 

P.S.: Scores noch auf der Platte


----------



## onkel-bill (16. Oktober 2009)

Mit 8800GS SLI Global Points?
Nicht schlecht...

P.S: gibts für die XFX8800GS auch nen MOD. Denn die ist ja in nem anderen Layout...


----------



## Alriin (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab die XFX... und die braucht keinen VMod!


----------



## onkel-bill (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab sie bald...  und will einen drauf machen!


----------



## Alriin (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann dir gerne dabei behilflich sein... da ich sie ja hier hab, kann ich dann selbst daran herummessen.


----------



## onkel-bill (16. Oktober 2009)

Das wär prima! Jetzt solls nämlich ins EXTREME gehen: heißt das wird mein erster "richtiger" Hardware MOD. 
(Die Drahtschlaufen in nem Sockel mal ausgenommen!)

Kannst Du mir n Meßgerät empfehlen? 
Löten trau ich mir als Industriemechaniker ja zu! 

____________________
Gruß

onkel-bill

P.S.: Und wenn ich die kaputt gemacht habe, kommt Schwiegermutters 8800GT 320 dran!


----------



## Alriin (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein ganz billiges ... ein ELRO M300 heißt das. Du musst nur Widerstand und Volt messen können.


----------



## Schnitzel (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab meins vom Aldi.(jaja,ich weiß)
Elektronische Messbereichsvorwahl und auch sonst ne Menge gedöns.
Hat Original nen zwani gekostet,ich habs vom Wühltisch für zehn.


----------



## onkel-bill (16. Oktober 2009)

Reicht das:

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...3&page=1&p_catalog_max_results=20&cachedetail=http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...y=&catalogs_sub_id=sub12&aktiv=12&navi=oben_2


----------



## Alriin (16. Oktober 2009)

Conrad-Links funktionieren nicht richtig. Schreib einfach den Namen rein.


----------



## onkel-bill (16. Oktober 2009)

Voltcraft VC 130 - 12,95€


----------



## Alriin (16. Oktober 2009)

Passt.


----------



## der8auer (16. Oktober 2009)

Jep. Ich habe auch ein 10€ Messgerät ausm Baumarkt  Reicht dicke.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab das 10€ Model von Reichelt.
PEAKTECH 1070 Multimeter, digital - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert
Funktioniert alles damit.
Aber das geniale ist: Das misst sogar Temperaturen. Auch im negativen, aber wie weit kann ich euch nicht sagen, habe es noch nicht lange.


----------



## Alriin (20. Januar 2010)

So, der erste Benchtag ist vorbei. Knapp 410 (Gesamt-)Punkte sobald die beiden wPrime-Scores zählen. Rang 3 im Team, Rang 3 in Österreich. Leider ist meine Radeon HD5870 eine Niete, sonst wär mehr drinnen gewesen.


----------



## Jogibär (21. Januar 2010)

@ Alriin: Schöne Ergebnisse!!! Von diesen vielen Punkten kann ich jetzt leider nur träumen, aber es kommen auch bessere Zeiten. Mal sehen, welche Nischen sich noch eröffnen, wo ich dann auch mal wieder ordentlich punkten kann.


----------



## Hollywood (21. Januar 2010)

Schöne Scores!  Keep pushing!

lg

Hollywood

EDIT: Gut das ich wenigstens noch einen Screenshot von meinem kurzzeitigen 3. Platz im Team gemacht hab!


----------



## Schnitzel (21. Januar 2010)

Schön,schön.
BTW:
Mal auf die Uhr geschaut?


----------



## Alriin (22. Januar 2010)

*7,172GHz*... bis jetzt. Das mit den VMods funktioniert noch nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. Fahr erst mit 1,8V.


----------



## theLamer (22. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> *7172GHz*... bis jetzt. Das mit den VMods funktioniert noch nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab. Fahr erst mit 1,8V.


Du meinst wohl MHz, oder? 

Aber das is doch schonmal ne Hausnummer


----------



## Alriin (22. Januar 2010)

Hab es ausgebessert.


----------



## Icke&Er (22. Januar 2010)

very nice!

Mach weiter so!

MFG

David


----------



## Alriin (22. Januar 2010)

7,2GHz ... mehr geht nicht mit 1,8V


----------



## der8auer (22. Januar 2010)

Genial  Glückwunsch! Sollte schöne global Points bringen.


----------



## Alriin (22. Januar 2010)

Mich ärgert nur, dass ich den nicht auf über 1,8V stellen kann. Der CPU hätte mehr drauf. Muss das dann mal bei ner Benchsession mit dir machen.


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Januar 2010)

7,2GHz sind echt nice

haste schon mal deine Semprons getestet?


----------



## Hollywood (22. Januar 2010)

der8auer schrieb:


> Genial  Glückwunsch! Sollte schöne global Points bringen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!  Well done!

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (22. Januar 2010)

Lippokratis schrieb:


> 7,2GHz sind echt nice
> 
> haste schon mal deine Semprons getestet?


Die kommen Morgen dran... hab heute kleider zuviel Zeit verplempert.


Danke Jungs!


----------



## Hollywood (22. Januar 2010)

Damn!  26,5 Points für die Vali! Sauber! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Dr.House (22. Januar 2010)

Hey Glückwunsch Alriin. Hammer Ergebnisse hast du da hingelegt 

7,2 Ghz ist Hammer. Löte mal einen Trimmer dran und gib dem 2,1 Volt 

Wieviel LN2 hast du bestellt ?


----------



## Alriin (22. Januar 2010)

20 Liter. Die haben nur 10 und 20 Liter-Behälter. Muss ich halt demnächst wieder eine Session machen.
Für Morgen hoffe ich, dass der Rest LN2 für die Sempron 140 -Benchmarks ausreicht.


----------



## Dr.House (22. Januar 2010)

Gib dem i7 mal LN2 lieber   Oder hast du schon ?

20 Liter reichen nicht lange, auch nur für CPU. Naja etwas Spass ist aber sicher.


----------



## Alriin (22. Januar 2010)

Den i7 brauch ich noch. *g* Mit dem Sempron kann ich mit etwas Glück mehr Punkte machen.


----------



## Hollywood (22. Januar 2010)

Dr.House schrieb:


> Gib dem i7 mal LN2 lieber   Oder hast du schon ?
> 
> 20 Liter reichen nicht lange, auch nur für CPU. Naja etwas Spass ist aber sicher.



Seh ich auch so! Hau mal das kalte Zeug auf den i7! Dazu noch die 5870 und ab dafür! Damit holst Du jede Menge Punkte! Musst dich nur beeilen da der das LN2 ja frisst als gäb es kein morgen! 

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (22. Januar 2010)

Meine Radeon HD 5870 bringts nicht wirklich.


----------



## Hollywood (22. Januar 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Meine Radeon HD 5870 bringts nicht wirklich.



Mit dem i7 unter LN2 und selbst ner 5870 @ Stock gibts Punkte! 
*BEDENKE: Es ist nur ein Intel! Das juckt dich doch nicht!
*


----------



## Lippokratis (22. Januar 2010)

er hat ja die 5870 schon gebencht von daher sind die Semprons die großeren Punktebringer. Singlecore/gpu rules in rev3


----------



## Alriin (23. Januar 2010)

Leider sind sie es nicht... alle drei bleiben irgendwo zwischen 330 und 345 Referenztakt hängen. Hab sie gleich gar nicht unter LN2 gebencht, da das reine Verschwendung gewesen wäre. Stattdessen hab ich mir mit dem Phenom II X4 965 @6GHz einen Goldpott in SisoftSandra und einen Silbernen im PCMark05 geholt. Den Sempron bench ich dann gemütlich mit der Single Stage bei 4,5 ~ 4,6GHz... sind trotzdem ein paar Punkte drin.


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

Weltrekord!​


----------



## Hollywood (13. März 2010)

wer? was? wo? wie?


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

Ich... wprime1024 3Kern-Ranking... bei mir zuhause... mit LN2.


----------



## Hollywood (13. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich... wprime1024 3Kern-Ranking... bei mir zuhause... mit LN2.



Lad hoch verdammt!!!!


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

Ich brauch Backup-Scores, Mann. *g*


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

Waaaass?? Sehr brav!


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

Ich wollt zwar im 1Kern-Ranking was holen, aber das nehm ich auch. *g*

WR wPrime1024


----------



## Lippokratis (13. März 2010)

Glückwunsch. Der erste globale Pokal seit der Revisionsumstellung


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

Danke Lippo. Aber zwei kommen noch.


----------



## Turrican (13. März 2010)

gratuliere, tolle arbeit micheal. weiter so


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

Vielen Dank Karl. 

Jungs, das ist Österreichs Nummero Uno!


----------



## Hollywood (13. März 2010)

Gut gemacht Alriin! Wir sind stolz auf dich! 

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

Danke, Prinz Hollywood. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lower (13. März 2010)

Sehr schön ehrlich! 

Mann Mann Mann wie ich mich freuen würde wenn du zu mir kommen würdest nächstes Jahr


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

Und ich würd mich freuen wenn es dir gelingen würde den Turrican einzuladen. Da könnten wir beide was lernen.


----------



## Jogibär (13. März 2010)

Alriin jut jemacht, herzlichen Glückwunsch aus Berlin.


----------



## Semih91 (13. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Alriin 
Hast du dir schon die Hauptseite angeschaut? Du bist da am Start


----------



## Hollywood (13. März 2010)

Hey Alriin! 

Ich habe mir erlaubt, dich auf die Main auf HWBOT News zu bringen! 
Hoffe das ist okay für dich! 

Du hast es verdient!

Hollywood


----------



## Alriin (13. März 2010)

*g* Also Du warst das. Danke.


----------



## Hollywood (13. März 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> *g* Also Du warst das. Danke.



Gern Mate! Kommt schliesslich nicht jeden Tag vor, dass jemand aus "meinem" Team einen WR fährt! 
Ich finde das einfach nur noch zu genial! 
Nochmals, allerbeste Glückwünsche!!! 

Dein Teammate

Hollywood


----------



## Semih91 (14. März 2010)

Nun verstehe ich, wie die News da auftauchen 
Immer unser Holly  Was soll überhaupt T. bedeuten? Kannst mir mal auch ne PN hinterlassen, weiß leider immer noch nicht deinen Namen und von Alriin auch nicht


----------



## onkel-bill (14. März 2010)

SUPER Michael!!!

Tolle Sache!


----------



## theLamer (14. März 2010)

Meine Verbeugung vor Kaiser Alriin  (<- diesen Smiley benutze ich max 5x im Jahr)

Echt geil, was du da geschafft hast


----------



## der8auer (14. März 2010)

Hollywood schrieb:


> Hey Alriin!
> 
> Ich habe mir erlaubt, dich auf die Main auf HWBOT News zu bringen!
> Hoffe das ist okay für dich!
> ...



Haha genial  Super Idee, Hollywood!


----------



## Agent_Fresh (14. März 2010)

Geiles Ding . Weiter so...
Hossa !!!


----------



## Alriin (14. März 2010)

Vielen Dank Leute. *sich verbeugt*

Mal schauen was mit meinen anderen Dingern so geht.


----------



## Schnitzel (14. März 2010)

Glückwunsch - nur schade dass das nicht so wirklich mit Punkten honoriert wird,aber du hast dich ja bewusst der "guten Seite" zugewandt.


----------



## Alriin (14. März 2010)

Es geht schon lang nicht mehr nur um Punkte. 

Jetzt werd ich mal schauen was mit meinem Core i7 950 wirklich geht. Hab den beim ersten Mal nur mal schnell durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## theLamer (14. März 2010)

Wie wäres eigentlich mit einem PCMark Vantage Rekordversuch? Mit deinem SSD-Raid und nem 950er i7 on LN2 wäre das gar nicht so unrealistisch


----------



## Alriin (15. März 2010)

An den hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gedacht. Hab den auch noch nie gebencht... und wenn ich mir den Weltrekord so ansehe wird mir übel. Die Festplattenwerte die der hat wurden nicht mit zwei stinknormalen SSDs im Raid 0 gebencht.


----------



## Alriin (2. April 2010)

Der Kaiser kehrt auf seinen Thron zurück. Nach einem harten Fight hab ich mir meinen Weltrekord in wPrime1024 zurückgeholt, den PCMark05 ausgebaut und wPrime32 nebenbei auch noch schnell stibitzt. 

So, damit das ganze etwas dramatischer kommt:

WELTREKORD

WELTREKORD

und naja... WELTREKORD


----------



## Icke&Er (2. April 2010)

Alter wie gehst du den ab? 

Das sich da einer vorgeschoben hat konnteste wohl nicht auf dir sitzen lassen oder?

Aber für 3x WR gibs ein riesen  von mir!

MFG


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

Naja, derzeit spinnt HWbot eh was zam. Rev 3.6 dürfte wohl nicht so der Hammer sein.


----------



## Communicator (3. April 2010)

Respekt, ich habe von der Materie ja gar keine Ahnung, aber sich innerhalb eines Jahres so ( hochzubenchen )........ Cool.

Gruß.


----------



## Alriin (3. April 2010)

Vielen Dank. Ich glaub aber, dass jeder der sich für die Materie interessiert und bereit ist ein bissl was auszugeben sowas schafft.

Leider spinnt HWbot im Moment rum. Ich kann von den sechs Scores nur drei aufspielen. Mein AMD-WR im PCMark05 x2 Core Ranking wird es daher wohl nie auf den Bot schaffen. 
Ausserdem hab ich bei der Berechnung der Gesamtpunkte keinen wPrime-Score. ...sie mögen vielleicht gute Bencher sein, aber "Homepage-Bastler" sind sie keine guten.


----------



## Dr.House (3. April 2010)

Na also, AMD lüppt ja bei dir super. 


Glückwunsch an der Stelle,Alriin...  weiter so


----------



## CrashStyle (3. April 2010)

Sauber arbeite Alriin^^ MAch weiter so


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2010)

SChönes Ding 
3x WR


----------



## der8auer (3. April 2010)

Sehr nice, Alriin  Die Kaiser-Krone hast du zu Recht auf


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. April 2010)

Hammer hast du richtig gut gemacht. Jetzt hast du auch schön viele Globale Punkte,


----------



## Semih91 (4. April 2010)

Weiter Alriin, will weitere Weltrekorde mit deiner AMD sehen


----------



## Alriin (4. April 2010)

Danke Leute. 

@Semih
Gib mir ein Brett, dass 450MHz (_oder mehr_) Referentakt schafft und ich mach es. *g*


----------



## Semih91 (4. April 2010)

Keine Ahnung, welche Boards bei AMD viel erreichen. Wenn ich etwas finden sollte, werde ich dir helfen.


----------



## Alriin (20. April 2010)

Hab mal schnell eine Geforce GTX 470 durch die Benchmarks laufen lassen.
Da ich heute keine Zeit hab, hab ich mich entschlossen die GTX 470 nur schnell mit stabilen Taktraten je einmal durch jeden Benchmark zu schicken.
Sollte jedem klar sein, dass da also bei weitem höhere Taktraten drin sind. 

Setup:
*Core i7 980X @5GHz
Asus P6T6 WS Revolution
6GB Mushkin DDR3-2000 CL8-9-8-24 1T
Asus Geforce GTX 470 (800/1600/900 bei 1,01V)
Windows 7 64bit - Geforce 197.41*

Geforce GTX 470 Aquamark @5,2GHz
Geforce GTX 470 3DMark03
Geforce GTX 470 3DMark05
Geforce GTX 470 3DMark06
Geforce GTX 470 3DMarkVa

Für all jene die an der fröhlichen "Fermi = Thermi"-Verarschung teilgenommen haben.  Und das ist nur die "Kleine Thermi".


----------



## True Monkey (20. April 2010)

Und wo ist die zweite ?  *.....SLI ...SLI ...SLI *

**


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Scores  Glückwunsch! Die Karte ist wirklich nicht schlecht zum benchen. Vorallem der Takt bei der Spannung.


----------



## Alriin (20. April 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Und wo ist die zweite ?  *.....SLI ...SLI ...SLI *
> 
> **



Kann ich mir nicht leisten. Jetzt bin ich pleite.


----------



## Schnitzel (20. April 2010)

Alriin schrieb:


> Hab mal schnell eine Geforce GTX 470 durch die Benchmarks laufen lassen.
> ce GTX 470 Aquamark



Wie immer mal das understatement selbst - Ich hab mal eben eine GTX470 ...
Das lässt ja hoffen


----------



## Alriin (20. April 2010)

*g* Ich habe leider wirklich keine Zeit für ausführliche Tests heute. 
Hab nur schnell einen stabilen Takt eingestellt und je einmal laufen lassen. Also ich möchte es ja nicht verschreien, aber ich glaub da sollten noch ein paar Pünktchen gehen.
Leider funktioniert halt der Riva Tuner nicht und so kann ich nicht mal tweaken.
Musste eine Kombination aus MSI Afterburner (Spannung, Shaderclock) und EVGA Precision (Core- und Ramclock) verwenden um die zu übertakten. Wobei zweiteres ne inoffizielle Beta-Version ist die man nicht gleich findet.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (20. April 2010)

Leider merkt man schon gewaltig den unterschied zwischen gtx 470 und 80. allein der vantage gpu score mit knapp 17,5k reicht lange nicht, um ganz vorne mitzuspielen.

Trotzdem für die Karte sehr schöne Taktraten mit standard volt(?)
Jetzt noch LN2, gib ihm die 6ghz und ab gehts

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Icke&Er (20. April 2010)

Mal eben ne neue Graka
Nicht schlecht, besonders wenn da CPU und Grakaseitig noch einige rauszuholen geht 

MFG


----------



## Lower (20. April 2010)

Huhuu Michael 

wow, schönes Kärtchen 

ich freue mich schon auf die Subzero Ergebnisse 

lg


----------



## Alriin (20. April 2010)

Nein, die Spannung hab ich von 0,95 auf 1V angehoben damit auch ja alle Benchmarks brav durchlaufen und ich Dr.House kucken gehen kann.  Übermorgen kann ich euch mehr sagen...


----------



## Alriin (22. April 2010)

So, hier die Scores.... die GTX 470 kann die Radeon HD 5870 in manchen Benchmarks echt blass aussehen lassen. 

Alriins GTX 470 Aquamark Score 
Alriins GTX 470 3DMark01 Score 
Alriins GTX 470 3DMark03 Score 
Alriins GTX 470 3DMark05 Score 
Alriins GTX 470 3DMark06 Score 
Alriins GTX 470 3DMarkVa Score 

Am beeindruckendsten ist die GTX 470 im 05er... da bin ich mit meiner Kombi 980X 5,2GHz @SS/GTX 470 @Air nur knapp hinter Massman mit 980X 5,7GHz @LN2/HD5870 @LN2. Nach der nächsten Session kann er mir nachwinken. Kingpin muss das im x1 GPU-Ranking schon! 

Platz 1 in Österreich und Platz 107 Weltweit.


----------



## True Monkey (22. April 2010)

Als ich das letztemal behauptete du wärst die Nr 1 in Österreich sagtest du das dauert noch Jahre.


Wie die Zeit vergeht 

Nochmal *....SLI ....SLI....SLI *


----------



## Alriin (22. April 2010)

Nochmal ... *ich bin blank*. 

Danke Mario. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schnell nen Screenshot gemacht bevor Turrican draufkommt, dass ich an ihm vorbei bin. *g*​


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2010)

Sehr schön gemacht  Weiter so


----------



## McZonk (22. April 2010)

very good Kaiser Alriin!  Keep Puhing, da geht doch noch kräftig was, wenn du mal die GPU kalt machst. Ich bin sehr gespannt. 

Gratz auch zur No.1!


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. April 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> da geht doch noch kräftig was, wenn du mal die GPU kalt machst.



Soweit ich weiss setzt Alriin aus prinzip keine GraKas unter Dice oder LN2. 
Aber das würde echt richtig abgehen


----------



## der8auer (22. April 2010)

Mhhh.... Warum hat er wohl einen GPU Pot bei mir bestellt?


----------



## Gamer_95 (22. April 2010)

Prinzipien sind ja daa um gebrochen zu werden.
Ich hätte früher nie gedacht das ich AMD fan werde. Aber seitdem sie die x6 Modelle so billig anbieten bin ich es. Und wenn man bedenkt das ein Board nur 180€ kostet is ein AMD setup perfekt für schüler


----------



## Schnitzel (22. April 2010)

Schön,schön.
Wobei ich mich wirklich Frage wie du den 01er zusammen gebracht hast.


----------



## Alriin (22. April 2010)

Danke Jungs.

@Schnitzel

Das ist sogar noch Platz 1. 
Hab ihn aber nur einmal schnell durchlaufen lassen für den Goldpokal.


----------



## Lower (23. April 2010)

huhuu Kaiser 

Super Scores 

ich wusste, dass du die NR. 1 in Österreich wirst 



lg


----------



## Alriin (23. April 2010)

Das werden war nicht so schlimm... aber das bleiben wird definitiv hart.


----------



## Semih91 (29. April 2010)

Wieso hast du nru 487Punkte und keine 594? Weil bei Mitglieder in unserem Team steht, dass du Global 294Punkte hast + 300 HP müssten 594P geben, aber wenn ich dein Profil öffne, hast du nur 487, warum?


----------



## Alriin (29. April 2010)

Weil in den 3DMarks, wPrime und PCMark05 nur mein bestes Ergebnis für mich zählt und die anderen aufs Teamkonto gehen. Und da ich z.B. in wPrime im 1-, 2-, 3-, 4- und 6-Kern-Ranking gepunktet hab, sind das halt ne Menge Punkte fürs Team. In den 3DMarks hab ich auch 1x GPU und 2x GPU.


----------



## Professor Frink (29. April 2010)

jheißt das, wenn du in keime Team bist kriegste vielmehr Punkte ?!


----------



## Semih91 (29. April 2010)

Ahhh, jetzt wird mir einiges klar 
Hättest du das nciht gesagt und ich nicht bei deinen Punkten nachgeschaut, hätte ich es bis heute nicht verstanden


----------



## zcei (29. April 2010)

Ich denke, dass die "schlechteren" Ergebnisse dann einfach verfallen.

Und für kein Team benchen ist doch langweilig


----------



## Professor Frink (29. April 2010)

stimmt natürlich auchwieder !
Wör aber unfair wenns net so wär...


----------

